# Out of petrol!



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Our market town is completely out of petrol, bar Tesco's, thanks to the news, last night, postulating that there _*may*_ be a shortage due to lack of drivers 
Thankfully I couldn't squeeze a penny's worth into mine, as I keep it topped up these days 
Tescos has one way in and out, to get to the actual store it took me 40 minutes, and you have to go past petrol station to do so, screaming matches going on, despite them having security on the forecourt, as people are demanding the ability to fill Jerry cans and staff refusing to allow them 
Total circus!

How's things where you are?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

All sold out this morning, and all three roads to the nearest supermarket are totally blocked, so a lot of people can't even do their shopping.

It's weird how people hear "no need to panic, just buy as you normally would", as, "BUY ALL THE STUFF NOW! WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!!"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I put some petrol in my car earlier in the week so am alright for now, why do people always go so silly over things? 

The media are just as bad, if not worse, with their reporting that there 'may be shortages'.

Pathetic really.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We had half a tank but as we are planning to go to Suffolk tomorrow the car needed to be full so we can guarantee getting home again. Went to a Tesco’s near Gloucester and queued for a while, but it wasn’t too bad. A neighbour later told us that the Cirencester Tesco’s was manic.
However things have changed and I won’t be able to go to Suffolk now (I will write another thread for this). Mr S will need to go though in order to bring stuff back as the van will be closed down for the winter at the end of October.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

No problems here, I filled my car up on Mon. As I need it for work I hope it stays that way.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Well done to all the media made a problem hell of a lot worse all petrol stations have run out in my area huge queues trying to find alternative garages.
Why are the media so stupid to report these problems they should know people will panic,I believe in free press but have some common sense these stories should not be allowed for the nations interest.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

We now have no fuel anywhere, and apparently our queues made the news :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You can only blame the TV and the press they seem to like causing panic.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

daveos said:


> Why are the media so stupid to report these problems they should know people will panic,I believe in free press but have some common sense these stories should not be allowed for the nations interest.


yup...telling people not to panic is like telling them not to think of a pink elephant. (you thought of one didnt you!?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2021)

The news are terrible for causing people to panic. They shouldn't be allowed to do this.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Well the Government better sort this mess out it seems its one crisis after the other if fuel runs out then everything will grind to a halt very scary.
I can see petrol rationing being introduced as their is simply not enough drivers to keep up with demand and yes people are panic buying but the media should be held to account for all the fear they spread.
Boris get back from New York and sort this mess out you are not Greta Thunberg, People are struggling with energy rises now this we are not worried about green targets we worry how we are going to pay the next bill.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know why they don't bring the army in to plug the gap in lorry drivers until new drivers can be trained. A lot of them drive lorries for the army so there shouldn't be a reason not to


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just found this on my FB page


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I asked this and Mr S said there's not many hgv army drivers. No idea if that is so


HarlequinCat said:


> I don't know why they don't bring the army in to plug the gap in lorry drivers until new drivers can be trained. A lot of them drive lorries for the army so there shouldn't be a reason not to


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 476836
> Just found this on my FB page


Exactly that is the news we should hear it was only BP who said they had supply issues, Trust the media to create a panic are ruin supply for everybody else.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I asked this and Mr S said there's not many hgv army drivers. No idea if that is so


I think I read the army has around two thousand HGV drivers so not that many when we need one hundred thousand.
Also HGV drivers who drive petrol tankers have to have special training highly skilled job and the best pay don't know how many in the army can do this.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Weirdly, I made a special trip to fill up yesterday.Took the dog on a little outing that included the fuel station 
I usually fill up when passing. Glad I did, as I would have been a bit worryingly low today 

Convinced OH even more that I'm a witch!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The queues dont seem too bad here. I have half a tank and dont use the car much except to get to the park so i wont need to fill up for a while .


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The online pics of the Morrison’s branch I used to shop pre covid are pretty grim. A queue to the petrol station blocking access to the supermarket car park and tail backs congesting 2 roundabouts on the main approach road.

I topped up locally a couple of weeks ago. The small garage was out of E5 then but I put it down to the swap to E10. Perhaps it wasn’t.......


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

On our journey back from Suffolk, as soon as we got onto local roads all the petrol stations had massive queues, creating havoc on the roads for anyone just wanting to get anywhere!

There was no shortage …. the idiots queuing created one!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I popped to the local garden centre today and overheard a chap at the tills telling a cashier that oulr local BP garage was queuing right back up the road causing all sorts of problems. Thankfully I don't need petrol just yet, but I will within the next week or two so hopefully things will have calmed down by then...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> On our journey back from Suffolk, as soon as we got onto local roads all the petrol stations had massive queues, creating havoc on the roads for anyone just wanting to get anywhere!
> 
> There was no shortage …. the idiots queuing created one!


Mr S is on his way to Suffolk, gave me a call about a couple of hours ago to say he was stuck in a huge queue which was just creeping along every now and again. I'm wondering if its the petrol station queues that causing this. Not heard from him since


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Relatives in East London say the garages are shut there. Ours in west London were ok today but I expect there will be long q's tomorrow.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Just a bit of fun.
Look at the size of the Q at Asda petrol station.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

They were queuing right round a roundabout and along the road at one we passed.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

daveos said:


> Well done to all the media made a problem hell of a lot worse all petrol stations have run out in my area huge queues trying to find alternative garages.
> Why are the media so stupid to report these problems they should know people will panic,I believe in free press but have some common sense these stories should not be allowed for the nations interest.


 Isn't it awful! Apparently because of the possibility of rationing which papers like the_ Getsmuchworse_ are touting, people are filling their cars to the brim and also filling a jerry can (or two). Siege mentality reigns again . . . no doubt they will be off to Asda next to to buy 100 toilet rolls.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> I don't know why they don't bring the army in to plug the gap in lorry drivers until new drivers can be trained. A lot of them drive lorries for the army so there shouldn't be a reason not to


 I think with fuel it's a bit different . . . there are tighter regulations than when it's a lorryload of baked beans. And so many HGV tests were cancelled last year it's taking a long time to catch up. But apparently there is no shortage, like there was no shortage of toilet rolls, apart from the fact that the crazy British public is creating a phantom shortage.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Calvine said:


> Isn't it awful! Apparently because of the possibility of rationing which papers like the_ Getsmuchworse_ are touting, people are filling their cars to the brim and also filling a jerry can (or two). Siege mentality reigns again . . . no doubt they will be off to Asda next to to buy 100 toilet rolls.


They probably haven't finished the ones from The Great British Toilet Roll Siege of 2020.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

It's quite ridiculous how the daily fail makes a huge thing about running out of petrol, then the next day has their top article about how selfish people are filling their tanks and jerry cans . I can't stand the newspapers like this. This is exactly how they wanted it to turn out to get more engagement on their website, having thousands of people commenting how silly it is


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> They probably haven't finished the ones from The Great British Toilet Roll Siege of 2020.


Yeah, I know! Car full of petrol and the car boot still bursting with toilet rolls from last year! My grandfather was a tight old sod, and would never put more than a gallon of petrol in the car at a time: his explanation was that he could not bear the thought of dying with a full tank . . . such a waste. But some people are ridiculously mean. When I bought a new (to me) car, I could not believe that as soon as I turned the key in the ignition, the fuel warning light was on. I had no idea where the nearest garage was but I was fairly sure there was not enough in the tank to get us home.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Trying to plan my route to and from the hydro pool by not passing a fuel station


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a garage 5 mins down the road from me and oh my word it's hilarious how people are behaving...
Last night they had blocked up the mini roundabout at the bottom of the road turning the 3 roads that lead to the garage into a car park with people beeping and swearing because no one could get through and it was like that for 4 hours until well after the garage had shut...and it's the same story this morning and now they have run out of diesel.

I hope that the British media are happy with themselves


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

From my bathroom window I can see all the idiots queuing for petrol


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> From my bathroom window I can see all the idiots queuing for petrol
> View attachment 476875


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2021)

Siskin said:


> From my bathroom window I can see all the idiots queuing for petrol
> View attachment 476875


How much toilet roll? :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2021)

The queues at the local garage to me are ridiculous, blocking up traffic as well.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I hope that the British media are happy with themselves


I'm sure they will be, the panic buying gives them more to report!

The thing is there was never a fuel shortage, just BP had issues at 5 of it's 1300 forecourts early last week & this, somehow, found it's way to the media. As far as I can tell it wasn't officially released by BP (could be wrong)

Just goes to show the true, selfish, nature of people... I'm all right jack! They are until they need urgent medical treatment but there are no doctors/nurses at the hospital because they couldn't get fuel! The ironic thing is that they could well be depriving the very truck drivers who they depend on of fuel to get to work, let alone run the trucks. That makes things better doesn't it?

Muppets, everyone of them


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I hope that the British media are happy with themselves


I doubt they will blame themselves or lose a second's sleep over it!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> It's quite ridiculous how the daily fail makes a huge thing about running out of petrol, then the next day has their top article about how selfish people are filling their tanks and jerry cans


It does seem rather perverse, I must say.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Well I spoke too soon, just popped down to Morrisons for some shopping and couldn't get in for the line of cars trying to get fuel at the garage. There was a sign saying no unleaded left.
Anyone remember when there was a fuel shortage in Sept 2000 caused by fuel protesters? Same scenario of cars queuing at garages. I had to show ID to get petrol because of my job.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Blackadder said:


> The thing is there was never a fuel shortage, just BP had issues at 5 of it's 1300 forecourts early last week & this, somehow, found it's way to the media. As far as I can tell it wasn't officially released by BP (could be wrong)


Funnily enough, the BP garage, which had queues, from 8am, going back a minimum of a mile all day, was the only one still open and serving both diesel and petrol at 10pm last night 
Their normal closing time is 10.30pm so methinks some, still queueing, were going to be unlucky, not because of lack of fuel, but, because the staff wanted their beds


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

This is nothing compared to last night...

















The funny part is standing inside hearing everyone come in and moaning about others outside doing exactly the same as they are... one person decided to have a rant about how it's all "old people" with no where to go that are causing the problems...cos only young people need to get about "init"


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Same here today too. Local Morrison’s garage and Sainsbury’s garage are chaos, queuing onto the roads. The Morrison’s one only had a small forecourt anyway and cars are pulling onto the pavement to queue to not block the road as it’s one of the main roads between towns!

I filled up the other day so should be ok but so go through it for work so I hope the shortage doesn’t last too long or I won’t be able to work!

apparently no diesel left too. Someone posted a pic on the local FB page of someone filling up about 5 Jerry cans with petrol!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> This is nothing compared to last night...
> View attachment 476891
> 
> View attachment 476892
> ...


We had a odd looking stare from the bloke filling his work van, he obviously thought we were a couple of oldies causing problems without knowing that Mr S had a 200 mile journey ahead of him (part of which was sat in a slow moving traffic jam for one and half hours)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Siskin said:


> We had a odd looking stare from the bloke filling his work van, he obviously thought we were a couple of oldies causing problems without knowing that Mr S had a 200 mile journey ahead of him (part of which was sat in a slow moving traffic jam for one and half hours)


Was just chatting on our local FB page about this. Whilst I can moan about people panic buying in some ways I don't blame them & no one knows the circumstances of others. Maybe they have relatives they need to care for, have to get a cancer patient to appointments, etc. Some people are going though such sh*tty times & this might just be the final straw.

I hate that the media have ben plastering pics of people on their websites & calling them "selfish" or "greedy" ,..... if it had been when my mum was still alive & needed taking to hospital appointments for her treatment then I would probably be doing the same


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought exactly the same as usual, about £40 as I was on the red. There are photos in the papers (who caused this) of people with about six jerry cans lined up, one guy with the back seat down, six or more cans there. They must surely have bought them specially, bet the next panic will be shortage of jerry cans, idiots sleeping outside Halfords all night like they do for Harrods sale.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> From my bathroom window I can see all the idiots queuing for petrol
> View attachment 476875


 My bath is filled with petrol. Is it safe to switch the light on. ? :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mostly I am sad about the unkindness of people on social media! I have enough fuel to get to work all of next week - and maybe even some of the week after. I will have to fill up at some point though as my work is 17 miles away and as I work at the hospital I cannot work from home and I also cannot cycle 17 miles to work and back again. The bus takes three hours with two changes and trains are around an hour with one or two changes, plus 30 minutes walk at each end. So I've really no option but the car. 

I am stunned at some of the judgemental comments folk have made on FB! It's scary...to the point that I might sneak off at 3am so I'm not seen when I fill up


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> My bath is filled with petrol. Is it safe to switch the light on. ?


My first laugh of the day . . . thank you @kimthecat!
On a more serious note, though, am fairly sure last time there was a petrol ''crisis'', some woman took the can home, sat it in her kitchen and lit the gas to make a cup of tea (to celebrate having managed to get some petrol no doubt) and suffered serious burns to herself (and no doubt to her kitchen). Not sure what the exact story was, but I do remember she was very badly burnt.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@kimthecat:
Diane Hill, 46, sets herself on fire while decanting petrol in kitchen | York Press

Think this might have been the one. ^^^^


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> @kimthecat:
> Diane Hill, 46, sets herself on fire while decanting petrol in kitchen | York Press
> 
> Think this might have been the one. ^^^^


 Poor woman , though.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


>


Or on the Marr show - Grant Shapps making comedy gold.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

i'm not in the UK so can't watch either. (which is probably as well)


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I like to think that Michael Green, sorry, Grant, is a tad embarrassed that his own constituents are totally ignoring him and are clearing petrol stations out at an alarming rate.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> It's quite ridiculous how the daily fail makes a huge thing about running out of petrol, then the next day has their top article about how selfish people are filling their tanks and jerry cans . I can't stand the newspapers like this. This is exactly how they wanted it to turn out to get more engagement on their website, having thousands of people commenting how silly it is


It's as though they simply can't bear life to be just normal. I think because with Covid, they could make up a scare story, any story (true/false, no matter) so people could either be a bit worried, or in some cases completely petrified. I remember last year all the headlines in December were about Christmas being '_'cancelled'' _- would it or wouldn't it. Now already I have read headlines hinting at a Christmas _''crisis''. _ What _crisis_? No Brussels sprouts? No mince pies? I read somewhere, not sure where: ''Ten days to 'save' Christmas''. You are right - the papers are loving the mayhem they have caused then sending photographers round to take photos of queues and people fighting. Probably trawling the supermarkets too in the hope of finding an empty shelf or two. If it were not so awful it would be qiute comical.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh good, no Brussels sprouts or mince pies.:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Oh good, no Brussels sprouts or mince pies.:Hilarious


Oh nooooooo!!!! :Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Not sure which thread to post this on but what would you do?

The car tells me we have 335 miles of fuel and we are meant to be driving to Marazion in Cornwall on Friday for holiday with parents (going by train). It’s their first break since 2019. We actually are about 80 miles short of fuel. I suspect I could fuel on injustice of being a bike user who barely used the car in 2 years…! Anyway, seriously debating if it’s wise to go knowing we have not enough to get there? We can probably limp to the border of Devon. It would mean losing £ but seriously don’t feel we are destined to make it.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on but what would you do?
> 
> The car tells me we have 335 miles of fuel and we are meant to be driving to Marazion in Cornwall on Friday for holiday with parents (going by train). It's their first break since 2019. We actually are about 80 miles short of fuel. I suspect I could fuel on injustice of being a bike user who barely used the car and didn't vote for this…. Anyway, seriously debating if it's wise to going knowing we have not enough to get there? We can probably limp to the border of Devon. It would mean losing £ but seriously don't feel we are destined to make it.


I'm sure there will be fuel on the way though, get to a quarter of a tank and then start looking. If you leave early enough you might not have to queue too long, and if you look for a petrol station a bit off the main road in a quiet area should be less queues. I wouldn't cancel a holiday, there will be a way of getting petrol. Journey just might be longer


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Oh good, no Brussels sprouts or mince pies


I know (sobs). We really are talking crisis here, aren't we.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on but what would you do?
> 
> The car tells me we have 335 miles of fuel and we are meant to be driving to Marazion in Cornwall on Friday for holiday with parents (going by train). It's their first break since 2019. We actually are about 80 miles short of fuel. I suspect I could fuel on injustice of being a bike user who barely used the car in 2 years…! Anyway, seriously debating if it's wise to go knowing we have not enough to get there? We can probably limp to the border of Devon. It would mean losing £ but seriously don't feel we are destined to make it.


 I think it will be over mid-week - those who are going to top up will have done so by then. I'm sure there will be plenty of places with fuel. But saying that, I can see why you are concerned (especially since other people are involved too). Bummer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Calvine said:


> I know (sobs). We really are talking crisis here, aren't we.


So long as we have a bit of turkey and some roasties it'll be fine. Not too bothered tbh, fish pie would suit me just as well


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> I'm sure there will be fuel on the way though, get to a quarter of a tank and then start looking. If you leave early enough you might not have to queue too long, and if you look for a petrol station a bit off the main road in a quiet area should be less queues. I wouldn't cancel a holiday, there will be a way of getting petrol. Journey just might be longer


We tend to leave very early so hopefully it'll be fine, it's a last resort but we did have the conversation about it. The last time we had a actual fuel shortage we were there too! Oh no!



Calvine said:


> I think it will be over mid-week - those who are going to top up will have done so by then. I'm sure there will be plenty of places with fuel. But saying that, I can see why you are concerned (especially since other people are involved too). Bummer.


I am hoping so too. The news of the relaxation/back down whatever might ease it even it's not an overnight fix. Thank you for understanding the concern. If all goes wrong, my parents get a holiday on us!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

HarlequinCat said:


> It's quite ridiculous how the daily fail makes a huge thing about running out of petrol, then the next day has their top article about how selfish people are filling their tanks and jerry cans . I can't stand the newspapers like this. This is exactly how they wanted it to turn out to get more engagement on their website, having thousands of people commenting how silly it is


 Also not to forget dividing people even more than they already are.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> We tend to leave very early so hopefully it'll be fine, it's a last resort but we did have the conversation about it. The last time we had a actual fuel shortage we were there too! Oh no!
> 
> I am hoping so too. The news of the relaxation/back down whatever might ease it even it's not an overnight fix. Thank you for understanding the concern. If all goes wrong, my parents get a holiday on us!


Honestly, I think things will calm down next week once people realise that supplies are still getting through … just top up along the way as soon as you get an opportunity, for peace of mind.

I hope you all have a lovely time


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Oh good, no *Brussels sprouts* or mince pies.:Hilarious


Meh, I don't really care about mince pies as we make our own from scratch.

Sprouts, on the other hand, will be a disappointment, no other leftover brassica makes as good a Boxing Day bubble & squeak as sprouts.

And they're not a veg I've ever been able to grow well, even when I've managed to thwart the cabbage white butterflies (who this year have taken a liking to my honesty plants!).


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on but what would you do?
> 
> The car tells me we have 335 miles of fuel and we are meant to be driving to Marazion in Cornwall on Friday for holiday with parents (going by train). It's their first break since 2019. We actually are about 80 miles short of fuel. I suspect I could fuel on injustice of being a bike user who barely used the car in 2 years…! Anyway, seriously debating if it's wise to go knowing we have not enough to get there? We can probably limp to the border of Devon. It would mean losing £ but seriously don't feel we are destined to make it.


Think there should be fuel tankers delivering before Fri. I hope so as I'll also need fuel for work by then. I remember once watching Top Gear with Jeremy Clarkson proving that driving slower saves your petrol.
Hope you all have a lovely time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

margy said:


> Think there should be fuel tankers delivering before Fri. I hope so as I'll also need fuel for work by then. I remember once watching Top Gear with Jeremy Clarkson proving that driving slower saves your petrol.
> Hope you all have a lovely time.


Also driving in the right gear helps. You're right about speed, I seem to remember it's said keeping your speed at 55 in fifth gear is optimum


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

55? Yikes. We’re M5 for some so maybe not feasible but will be being very sensible. Luckily this car is economical. It’s unfortunate that we haven’t changed to hybrid, we’ve delayed until next year.

Thanks for reassurances today. I’m going to check with a few friends that way on Thursday but likely we’ll go.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who . when the petrol warning light comes , drives faster to the garage so i get there before I run out of petrol? :Hilarious


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Am I the only one who . when the petrol warning light comes , drives faster to the garage so i get there before I run out of petrol? :Hilarious


In 40 years of driving, I've never had a fuel warning light come on. 
Unless I was scrapping the car! 

Psst....They didn't have then in my first couple of cars


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Am I the only one who . when the petrol warning light comes , drives faster to the garage so i get there before I run out of petrol? :Hilarious


Nope I do that to.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have ordered our beef for Christmas should be here tomorrow as for anything else if I can't get it, it won't worry me.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have ordered our beef for Christmas should be here tomorrow as for anything else if I can't get it, it won't worry me.


Being vegan the last few years Ive already gotten used to making up christmas dinner out of whatever was available!:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Being vegan the last few years Ive already gotten used to making up christmas dinner out of whatever was available!:Hilarious


I'm trialling making seitan, for my vegan Dil Christmas dinner 
So if I get that right and there's no turkey for the rest of us 
Guess what we all will be having?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2021)

The Government saying they may get the army to help. Well that only makes sense if there is a HGV driver shortage that way food deliveries, petrol and other essential items can start being delivered. Why didn't the Government think of this simple idea before instead of causing panic?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It's amazing, morrisons have been getting at least one or two deliveries every day, yet they're being emptied within a few hours. 
The bin men now can't get any diesel at the moment, so that could easily turn into a problem.

Imagine what will happen if there's an actual genuine shortage of anything!? :Nailbiting


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Gemmaa:
Is it any wonder with headlines like this on a Monday morning?

*Petrol crisis forces thousands of commuters to WFH while stranded teachers threaten a return to Zoom lessons... as Boris calls in the Army to drive tankers after motorists CHASE fuel trucks and queue for pumps from 5am *

Yes, it's the _Daily Getsmuchworse _(of course)_._
_''Stranded teachers''? WTF? _They make it sound as though they are halfway up the north face of the Eiger.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Calvine said:


> @Gemmaa:
> Is it any wonder with headlines like this on a Monday morning?
> 
> *Petrol crisis forces thousands of commuters to WFH while stranded teachers threaten a return to Zoom lessons... as Boris calls in the Army to drive tankers after motorists CHASE fuel trucks and queue for pumps from 5am *
> ...


That is pretty impressive, moved on from their "Winter of Discontent 2.0" the other day.

I think if they could mute the media, it would go back to normal within a day.
The DM are hideous though, they oh so casually mentioned toilet roll could vanish again, because of transportation issues :Facepalm

I noticed B&Q had some subtle petrol cans casually placed by the tills this morning.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> "Winter of Discontent 2.0"


I've seen that a few times. But they like a bit of alliteration, too, as in ''Christmas Crisis'' - I think because it rolls off the tongue nicely. I reckon the next thing will be people breaking into the fuel tanks of cars and syphoning off the fuel. Sure that happened in previous ''shortages''. (Remember you read it here first!). 
The petrol cans were a subtle touch, eh! Bet they normally sell one a week, but will probably sell out this week.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> That is pretty impressive, moved on from their "Winter of Discontent 2.0" the other day.
> 
> I think if they could mute the media, it would go back to normal within a day.
> The DM are hideous though, they oh so casually mentioned toilet roll could vanish again, because of transportation issues :Facepalm
> ...


I wonder if the country coud sue the Fail for causing the crisis in the first place? Irresponsible journalism or something...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> We have ordered our beef for Christmas should be here tomorrow as for anything else if I can't get it, it won't worry me.


Call it panic buying if you like but I went in M&S this morning and got my "boneless turkey joint", so we now have beef and turkey


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Call it panic buying if you like but I went in M&S this morning and got my "boneless turkey joint", so we now have beef and turkey


Sneaky HP whilst everyone else is panic buying petrol your swooping up the Xmas goodies


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> Nope I do that to.


Glad its not just me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Glad its not just me.


I do it when I'm running to if I get really tired I try to run faster.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Numerous EU lorry drivers who spent last Christmas trying to leave the U.K. from Kent saying sort your own crap out and I agree. This huge assumption by Boris Throttlebottom that Brexit can be turned on and off and that anyone would want to come here.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Calvine said:


> @Gemmaa:
> Is it any wonder with headlines like this on a Monday morning?
> 
> *Petrol crisis forces thousands of commuters to WFH while stranded teachers threaten a return to Zoom lessons... as Boris calls in the Army to drive tankers after motorists CHASE fuel trucks and queue for pumps from 5am *
> ...


I know it's serious, but that did make me laugh.

The village facebook page this morning is full of two things - where can you get petrol and the fireworks someone let off over the weekend.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Sneaky HP whilst everyone else is panic buying petrol your swooping up the Xmas goodies


Well of course if you lived in a civilised country like I do you wouldn't need to do your Christmas food shopping until December


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Well of course if you lived in a civilised country like I do you wouldn't need to do your Christmas food shopping until December


Here on Britain we are living in a mad max style world. You have to fight bare knuckle for petrol, pasta and loo roll. Christmas is cancelled two days before and we are being governed by a man who doesn't even know how many children he has.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> I know it's serious, but that did make me laugh.
> 
> The village facebook page this morning is full of two things - where can you get petrol and the fireworks someone let off over the weekend.


 Same as ours but also about the amount of dog sh*t in the village ... a re-occurring theme apparently!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Same as ours but also about the amount of dog sh*t in the village ... a re-occurring theme apparently!


Oh yes, mustn't forget that, reoccurring theme here as well.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 477032
> 
> 
> Here on Britain we are living in a mad max style world. You have to fight bare knuckle for petrol, pasta and loo roll. Christmas is cancelled two days before and we are being governed by a man who doesn't even know how many children he has.


I thought he had six when last counted. One for each finger of his left hand.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Chaos here again today! Morrison’s have two fuel stations nearby and they both got deliveries this morning and the queues have been blocking up the roads….


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> Chaos here again today! Morrison's have two fuel stations nearby and they both got deliveries this morning and the queues have been blocking up the roads….


And here my petrol station is closed drained dry all others local long queues or closed.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

I was away over the weekend and usually fill up on a Monday or Tuesday on the way too or from work. Yesterday evening every petrol station I went to within a couple miles of my house was either completely out of petrol, closed or had queues causing chaos. Thought I'd try on my way in this morning, still nothing. Lunch break, popped to the local Asda and they were queueing for at least half a mile to get in. I would never have got some within my 45 minute break. 

I'm taking my laptop home and if I can't get any tonight then I'll just have to work from home until I can get some (only got 40 miles left and I live 20 miles from work). I'd rather the essential workers be able to get fuel to get to work than me. My job is far from essential, I'm just making a rich man richer!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> And here my petrol station is closed drained dry all others local long queues or closed.


Likewise here, the one where I live is closed and the two in the town I drive to are also closed, from what I am hearing all other local(ish) petrol stations have closed their forecourts. I have no confidence this will end anytime soon, those of us who were not initially short of fuel will be soon, those that managed to get fuel before this mess or over the weekend will be wanting fuel again by next week. As soon as a tanker does come to refill the pumps they will run dry very quickly, we will not be a priority for keeping the pumps supplied with fuel so will have to wait for the next delivery and on it will go.


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> Likewise here, the one where I live is closed and the two in the town I drive to are also closed, from what I am hearing all other local(ish) petrol stations have closed their forecourts. I have no confidence this will end anytime soon, those of us who were not initially short of fuel will be soon, those that managed to get fuel before this mess or over the weekend will be wanting fuel again by next week. As soon as a tanker does come to refill the pumps they will run dry very quickly, we will not be a priority for keeping the pumps supplied with fuel so will have to wait for the next delivery and on it will go.


I have to agree with what you said I can't see this ending soon its madness people all over local social media looking out for which garage has had a delivery then they all go and run it dry, In some ways I'm finding it scary it is getting very ugly.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel sorry for people with no choice but to be out there at the moment...our local BP and Morrisons are both near several schools, and both of them got a fuel delivery just in time for the school run. Some people were queuing for hours in advance waiting for the tankers, and the roads are all blocked :Nailbiting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> I wonder if the country coud sue the Fail for causing the crisis in the first place? Irresponsible journalism or something...


It is the worst sort of irresponsibility isn't it? :Muted


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/ener...t-of-and-the-industries-under-threat-12415007
It does sound scary.
My son in un UK studying and told us that bus service has many cancellations so he is worried how he will get to uni…

He does not live in the campus and as he got a rescue cat finding new lodgings is not easy. 
Hope it is temporary and will get sorted soon.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> Numerous EU lorry drivers who spent last Christmas trying to leave the U.K. from Kent saying sort your own crap out and I agree. This huge assumption by Boris Throttlebottom that Brexit can be turned on and off and that anyone would want to come here.


Very true.
There will be volunteers but imagine thousands of inexperienced newbies behind tankers' wheels?
People got work where they were welcomed.

My ex worked for two seasons in Germany when I was a research assistant poor as a church mice.

He had no complaints as to how they were housed or treated generally.
Cheap labour meant affordable prices for food etc…


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> It's amazing, morrisons have been getting at least one or two deliveries every day, yet they're being emptied within a few hours.
> The bin men now can't get any diesel at the moment, so that could easily turn into a problem.
> 
> Imagine what will happen if there's an actual genuine shortage of anything!? :Nailbiting


Is it any wonder given how much individuals are taking for themselves?

A guy filled up his transit's tank then 8 Jerry cans for example.

Of course, he thinks that's justified so he has fuel for the next week or two but it leaves none for anyone else TODAY … including the ambulance that was close to empty … that could be needed to get to someone having a heart attack …

If everyone takes what they need in the short term, hopefully everyone will get what they need in the long term.

There is no fuel shortage, just delays in deliveries.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Call it panic buying if you like but I went in M&S this morning and got my "boneless turkey joint", so we now have beef and turkey


But you're not buying 8 joints while only needing one


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> But you're not buying 8 joints while only needing one


Not yet


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not yet


You see?
If people were not buying petrol, turkeys and so on there would be no shortages, no empty shelves etc…
Yes, blame the people!!! :Facepalm


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> @Gemmaa:
> Is it any wonder with headlines like this on a Monday morning?
> 
> *Petrol crisis forces thousands of commuters to WFH while stranded teachers threaten a return to Zoom lessons... as Boris calls in the Army to drive tankers after motorists CHASE fuel trucks and queue for pumps from 5am *
> ...


Reach who own a lot of local papers and were the Trinity Mirror ran an article today about people being fined from low fuel. Equally irresponsible. I won't share as it's click bait and terrible reporting. But as bad as the Wail but less noticeable.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Being vegan the last few years Ive already gotten used to making up christmas dinner out of whatever was available!:Hilarious


Ditto. To be honest food doesn't much phase me and I'm not stock piling a damm thing. It's only one day but I can predict a frenzy. If anything I've got way more creative as I've tried to avoid shops in the last 18 months


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Of course the press are ridiculous however if we had strong leadership this wouldn’t happen;

Tories; don’t panic buy there is plenty of petrol.
Rest of country; you always lie better panic buy.

Boris: We are not bringing in the army.
10 minutes later: we might bring in the army.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Apparently according to the more balanced media reports fuel supplies after irrational but predictable behaviour will be resumed in days. 

One has to wonder about the stupidity of BP (and Esso?) in releasing the news. What did they think would happen?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> Of course the press are ridiculous however if we had strong leadership this wouldn't happen;
> 
> Tories; don't panic buy there is plenty of petrol.
> Rest of country; you always lie better panic buy.
> ...


Strong leadership and a strong opposition, a press with less power (a documentary about the Murdochs was eye opening lesson in how the media manipulate the public). Any party with a backbone could walk this, if we had one which was believable but chances are unless the media bias changed, the vote could be any way.

I completely agree with you, it feels like it shows distrust which makes me wonder why I wasn't first at the pumps...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh I know why... to avoid wasting police resources and for my own mental health I switch off Boris Throttlebottom and ignore. That’ll learn me when I’m sat on Bodmin moor with the fuel light flashing.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

_''It came as Halfords revealed the sale of jerry cans went up 1,656 per cent over the weekend''_

As I said in post 46 . . . and it was meant as a joke!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I'm not stock piling a damm thing.


The only thing I ever have a stockpile of is cat food . . . simply because with five who all manage to want/like/demand something different, it's nigh on impossible not to. But I haven't made any extra Zooplus orders, still the same old truckload.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvine said:


> _''It came as Halfords revealed the sale of jerry cans went up 1,656 per cent over the weekend''_
> 
> As I said in post 46 . . . and it was meant as a joke!


OH's colleague watched a woman at the garage yesterday buy half a dozen large bottles of water, pour the contents down the drain and fill them up with petrol ….. 

Are people really that stupid!?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Are people really that stupid!?


Do you have to ask,?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There was something on the news last night of someone ‘topping up’ with £1.69 of petrol


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Siskin said:


> There was something on the news last night of someone 'topping up' with £1.69 of petrol


Ridiculous, isn't it? I know plenty of places have a maximum spend in place, but there really should be a £10 surcharge for anyone filling up with less than, say, £10 worth of fuel...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> OH's colleague watched a woman at the garage yesterday buy half a dozen large bottles of water, pour the contents down the drain and fill them up with petrol …..
> 
> Are people really that stupid!?


*I'm sure that is illegal. All petrol must be sold in proper petrol cans. *


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Are people really that stupid!?


Yes, apparently they are - there are photos in the papers of people doing that. That really is Darwin Award material, like the woman some years back decanting petrol from one container to another next to her gas oven which was lit at the time (40% burns).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm sure that is illegal. All petrol must be sold in proper petrol cans. *


It is, but as the saying goes .. "you can't educate pork"! 

I would hope that forecourt staff would stop that kind of madness … one spark and a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> I'm sure that is illegal


I would imagine so, but, unfortunately, being as daft as a brush is not illegal.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I saw a video this morning (not here and different panic) of a woman half filling a bin bag from the petrol pump, then trying to work out how to get it home without spilling a drop.

She eventually settled on tying a knot in it, placing that bag inside another, knotting that and placing it carefully in the boot of her car ….

wowzer! :Facepalm


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a video this morning (not here and different panic) of a woman half filling a bin bag from the petrol pump, then trying to work out how to get it home without spilling a drop.
> 
> She eventually settled on tying a knot in it, placing that bag inside another, knotting that and placing it carefully in the boot of her car ….
> 
> wowzer! :Facepalm


Honestly….!! 
I saw a pic of someone filling the big plastic water containers (like Jerry cans I guess) in the boot of their car. Can you imagine if someone rear-ended them?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stills from the video … she spilt quite a lot on the floor next to the pump in the process too.

It actually looks like she had already put at least one bagful in the boot …


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Good god, how dangerous! They are risking their lives and others if anyone crashed into them. You wonder what actually goes through their minds....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 477084
> View attachment 477085
> View attachment 477086
> View attachment 477087
> ...


Oh my God ! That's so dangerous and stupid. I've finally topped up the garage had a man on the forecourt organising everyone, £30 limit. I was in and out quick.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Goodness! Wouldn't have got away with that at my garage, they would be yelling at her over the tannoy!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Oh my God ! That's so dangerous and stupid. I've finally topped up the garage had a man on the forecourt organising everyone, £30 limit. I was in and out quick.


Yesterday I heard a woman boasting that although there was a £30 limit at her local garage she put in £50 while no one was looking …. and proud of herself, having a right laugh about it


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

No wonder there’s garages with no fuel at all, what idiots


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yesterday I heard a woman boasting that although there was a £30 limit at her local garage she put in £50 while no one was looking …. and proud of herself, having a right laugh about it


It's just selfish isn't it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Calvine said:


> The only thing I ever have a stockpile of is cat food . . . simply because with five who all manage to want/like/demand something different, it's nigh on impossible not to. But I haven't made any extra Zooplus orders, still the same old truckload.


And if you have a fussy eater like my boy, don't you just scream when they decide they no longer like a food - immediately after you've stocked up!!!!:Rage


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SbanR said:


> And if you have a fussy eater like my boy, don't you just scream when they decide they no longer like a food - immediately after you've stocked up!!!!:Rage


Our local fox loves the cats for that reason!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Our local fox loves the cats for that reason!


There are a lot of cats in my area who are out 24/7.
Luckily  there's a small rescue about 15 minutes walk from me.............


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 477084
> View attachment 477085
> View attachment 477086
> View attachment 477087
> ...


That's from the USA not the UK. Still a stupid thing to do tho.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

stuaz said:


> That's from the USA not the UK. Still a stupid thing to do tho.


I did say it wasn't from here or now in #125


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I did say it wasn't from here or now in #125


no worries, i didn't see that separate messages in context with the pictures and I have seen people sharing those images on social media so kinda triggered me to debunk it!

no harm done here though


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a video this morning (not here and different panic) of a woman half filling a bin bag from the petrol pump, then trying to work out how to get it home without spilling a drop.
> 
> She eventually settled on tying a knot in it, placing that bag inside another, knotting that and placing it carefully in the boot of her car ….
> 
> wowzer! :Facepalm


 :Jawdrop


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> The only thing I ever have a stockpile of is cat food . . . simply because with five who all manage to want/like/demand something different, it's nigh on impossible not to. But I haven't made any extra Zooplus orders, still the same old truckload.


me too - well dog food as Molly's Bob and Lush is on subscription and she doesn't eat that much!

and errrr loo rolls. Don't hate me! We have had a subscription to Who Gives A Crap pre-pandemic so we've never run out but they delivered last week. I've taken some to the food bank. A much more ethical brand along with Cheeky Panda.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> me too - well dog food as Molly's Bob and Lush is on subscription and she doesn't eat that much!
> 
> and errrr loo rolls. Don't hate me! We have had a subscription to Who Gives A Crap pre-pandemic so we've never run out but they delivered last week. I've taken some to the food bank. A much more ethical brand along with Cheeky Panda.


 Do you know yet what is happening with your trip to Devon? There's always the train, but that costs an arm and a leg these days (so they tell me) and you would probably need the car during your stay if you have parents with you.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> and errrr loo rolls. Don't hate me! We have had a subscription to Who Gives A Crap pre-pandemic so we've never run out but they delivered last week. I've taken some to the food bank. A much more ethical brand along with Cheeky Panda.


I had one lot of WHo Gives A Crap (which lasted me a year!), then switched to Naked Sprout - less packaging as they don't wrap the loo rolls, and they don't bleach the paper white either. The natural beige might not appeal to everyone, but it goes really well with the natural stone effect tiles in my little bathroom (and I wouldn't care about the colour anyway!) 

Might give their kitchen towels a try, I need some...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I was talking to my neighbour yesterday. He's about 90 with a really funny sense of humour and I can really never tell if he's joking or genuinely confused. I asked him if he had got petrol (though he's still not sure if his car needs E5 or E10) and he said: ''You know, I'm sure I used to have some petrol coupons - oh, a long time ago when I had the _Hillman Minx_ - I'll have to see if I can find them''.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> I had one lot of WHo Gives A Crap (which lasted me a year!), then switched to Naked Sprout - less packaging as they don't wrap the loo rolls, and they don't bleach the paper white either. The natural beige might not appeal to everyone, but it goes really well with the natural stone effect tiles in my little bathroom (and I wouldn't care about the colour anyway!)
> 
> Might give their kitchen towels a try, I need some...


oh thanks for the recommendation, I'll look them up.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

First, no we won't, then maybe we will and now 150 military drivers are going to help deliver petrol to petrol stations in the next few days.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

The queue for petrol at our local Sainsbury's was blocking anyone who wanted to go into the store: once in there I discovered that there are plenty of loo rolls but a complete lack of poo bags. Seems some folk will panic buy anything....

This morning the Sainsbury's petrol station ic closed - no fuel whatsover. Meanwhile the BP garage has hiked its prices by a whopping 20p per litre. We have three gallons of diesel in the tank and are not driving anywhere that isn't essential.

Tonight is the first meeting of the local history group since we went into lockdown last year. I doubt we'll have much of a turnout.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

tyg'smum said:


> The queue for petrol at our local Sainsbury's was blocking anyone who wanted to go into the store: once in there I discovered that there are plenty of loo rolls but a complete lack of poo bags. Seems some folk will panic buy anything....
> 
> This morning the Sainsbury's petrol station ic closed - no fuel whatsover. Meanwhile the BP garage has hiked its prices by a whopping 20p per litre. We have three gallons of diesel in the tank and are not driving anywhere that isn't essential.
> 
> Tonight is the first meeting of the local history group since we went into lockdown last year. I doubt we'll have much of a turnout.


Oh no, still?! Cornwall on Friday for me looks hopeless. I am going to try - first time - to fill up late tonight. One garage did open mid-am but it's closed now.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> First, no we won't, then maybe we will and now 150 military drivers are going to help deliver petrol to petrol stations in the next few days.


But they need five days of training - I think it was only 50 or 70 who had the skills to get going now. Because Boris F**kwit and his chums can't make up their mind and are deluded, or probably can't count, it's really not going to be until next week. He says the problems in supply of all things not just fuel will continue so he can then blame it back on you, me and everyone else. If he had actioned this on Monday, we'd be in a better place...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I stupidly thought it would be calming down a bit by today, but it seems almost worse. 
As a result of the massive queues at one of the petrol stations, an ambulance couldn't get through to a really horrible incident in the town, and they had to get the air ambulance which couldn't really find anywhere to land.

I believe the traffic was also blocking a fuel tanker from accessing the petrol station they were all queuing for :Facepalm


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> But they need five days of training - I think it was only 50 or 70 who had the skills to get going now. Because Boris F**kwit and his chums can't make up their mind and are deluded, or probably can't count, it's really not going to be until next week. He says the problems in supply of all things not just fuel will continue so he can then blame it back on you, me and everyone else. If he had actioned this on Monday, we'd be in a better place...


So the stupid people who are continually going to fuel stations to top up after they've driven a few miles aren't to blame in the slightest. Yes the government should have been more proactive, but the stupid idiot who told the press and the media themselves are equally to blame


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

tyg'smum said:


> poo bags


Our Sainsbury's never seems to have doggie bags (I use them for the cats) but they (almost) always have nappy sacks (lavender scented, but hey, beggars can't be choosers) so I get those.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Siskin said:


> So the stupid people who are continually going to fuel stations to top up after they've driven a few miles aren't to blame in the slightest. Yes the government should have been more proactive, but the stupid idiot who told the press and the media themselves are equally to blame


absolutely yes, I didn't say it wasn't that too - collectively it's the people topping up, the leak - it's all awful but it's widely reported that it's 5 days to train so Monday would've been good - enough time to fend off the weekend topper uppers. Maybe. Hard to tell.

I haven't bothered despite my planned trip, just don't think I want to face humankind. No apologies for ranting. I'm selfishly annoyed because I dearly wanted to take my parents away and god only knows. My and my husband are sniping at each other and incapable of making a decision. Not helped by news that the M5 stations are out now. And yes, mardy arsed because for the past year the car has sat on the driveway covered in spiders. I'll go and grump at the dog


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> Not helped by news that the M5 stations are out now.


This was updated earlier but there were several motorway stations on the M5 with reports of no issues.https://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Fuel_Shortage


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

And to update that the Guardian reporting it was 80 trucks from the army reserve out this afternoon - driven by civilians according to 2019 information. And 150 army soldiers being trained up in the next few days.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jobeth said:


> This was updated earlier but there were several motorway stations on the M5 with reports of no issues.https://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Fuel_Shortage


Thank you  - that's helpful and different, more accurate than my info which was this morning.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

tyg'smum said:


> a complete lack of poo bags. l


I never bother with poo bags any more 
Sainsbury's napy sacks, the purple ones, are thicker, bigger, stringer, biodegradable and have more in a pack than their poo bags


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am waiting for the day when army will deliver the turkeys and go down the chimney as Lapland is in EU and Santa hm…might not get the visa?
Actually I wouldn’t mind a SAS in camo instead of the tubby bearded guy in red…


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> But they need five days of training - I think it was only 50 or 70 who had the skills to get going now. Because Boris F**kwit and his chums can't make up their mind and are deluded, or probably can't count, it's really not going to be until next week. He says the problems in supply of all things not just fuel will continue so he can then blame it back on you, me and everyone else. If he had actioned this on Monday, we'd be in a better place...


This situation is purely and simply the fault of those who are panic buying fuel.

Why would any Prime Minister be to blame for the fact that there are always those who will behave like fools and create a huge problem when there need not be one?

Was he to blame when they all began buying trollies full of toilet rolls last Year?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Rafa said:


> This situation is purely and simply the fault of those who are panic buying fuel.
> 
> Why would any Prime Minister be to blame for the fact that there are always those who will behave like fools and create a huge problem when there need not be one?
> 
> Was he to blame when they all began buying trollies full of toilet rolls last Year?


Loo roll madness was quite a rare treat for sociological studies- one can understand perhaps a supply of food in case of self isolation?

On the other hand there are shortages of carers in nursing homes but how that be explained by panic buying?

Could be explained by EU nationals leaving UK and others not being allowed to come and replace them…

But what BJ has to do with it?
Everything.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Siskin said:


> So the *stupid people who are continually going to fuel stations to top up after they've driven a few miles* aren't to blame in the slightest. Yes the government should have been more proactive, but the stupid idiot who told the press and the media themselves are equally to blame


Honestly, how can anyone have enough time to keep doing that?

Although they're probably the same type of people as the ones who arrive at the local school at 1pm to ensure they get a premium parking space to pick up their little darlings at 3pm, quite a few of them sit with their engines running most of that time for the heater or aircon, depending on the time of year


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Loo roll madness was quite a rare treat for sociological studies- one can understand perhaps a supply of food in case of self isolation?
> 
> On the other hand there are shortages of carers in nursing homes but how that be explained by panic buying?
> 
> ...


And let's face it just a general lack of leadership no one trusts him when he says it's fine don't panic buy.

I've had to queue for petrol so I can get to work I felt embarrassed but genuinely needed fuel. Some people are being stupid but most just have to work.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jobeth said:


> This was updated earlier but there were several motorway stations on the M5 with reports of no issues.https://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Fuel_Shortage


they are also on Twitter with updates made 6 mins ago. Not great tonight.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH said the person in front of him today could not have put much more than £5 in their car


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Boxer123 said:


> And let's face it just a general lack of leadership no one trusts him when he says it's fine don't panic buy.
> 
> I've had to queue for petrol so I can get to work I felt embarrassed but genuinely needed fuel. Some people are being stupid but most just have to work.


If government says " Don't panic, no shortages" people hear "panic, shortages".
Then many make reasonable decision " Let's get some, else they wouldn't be talking about shortages "…
This individually rational decision is collectively quite disastrous…
Run on a bank situation.
But the truth is that there are shortages of truckers. 
Businesses long time ago were warning it will happen.
So now people are to blame?

Only for being led that merry dance …


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rona said:


> OH said the person in front of him today could not have put much more than £5 in their car


Perhaps that's all they could afford, seeing as many don't get paid til tomorrow

Here excluded, I've read some very unkind and insightful, re humankind, posts, on social media,.
Makes me ashamed to be part of the, so called, most intelligent species on the planet 
I've certain learnt we're not the most compassionate


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, my journey home after 11 hours at the hospital yesterday was delayed because the queue to the garage (on a single lane road just before a dual carriageway) was so long we couldn’t get past it (weird central divider thing, so you’d have to go on the wrong side towards oncoming traffic to get by). Then I wanted to go to Morrison’s to get Sheba beef for fuss pot Oscar but couldn’t because I couldn’t get in the car park due to the petrol queue, then I noticed the Esso garage (closest to home) had increased its prices so much I was shocked, the queue was silly anyway though at least folk were on the kerb waiting so leaving the road clear. 

So I’ve still not filled up. I’ve got fuel for next week and the rest of this but after that, who knows. Hope by then I’ll have managed to get some.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> to ensure they get a premium parking space


God forbid that they should have to put one foot in front of the other and walk anywhere!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I noticed the Esso garage (closest to home) had increased its prices so much


Sharks. I read some time ago that our petrol was the most expensive in Europe (not sure if it still is), but one thing I always find shameful is this sort of profiteering, it's like wartime black market (I've got it, you can have it at a price) . . . or has the cost of petrol gone up at source?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I guess it might have done @Calvine but the three supermarkets I saw yesterday were still the same 133.9p - just the Esso that was nearly 150!


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Similar to you @MollySmith I am meant to be driving to Scotland tomorrow. Holiday agency won't give any refund, it is not a force majeure. I will lose £500 if I can't get there unless I can unpick something on the insurance which I don't imagine is possible. It is my first and only holiday since September 2019. I had debated going by train but it's remote and the taxi bill to get me from the station will be vast and I cannot get a hire car at such short notice. I am sat here in tears as I can ill afford that loss.

No fuel in my town at all. I went out at 6am to our local Sainsbury. It has a queue and a tanker truck - people must track them as the queue to fill up was already around the major traffic island by it. It is very frustrating. I have been open here that I voted for Brexit, there are few decisions in life I regret, but this I do.

I predict that those who didn't fuel up at the weekend or those who did and need a 'top up'  will be out in force this weekend.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Pawscrossed said:


> people must track them


I did read that people are following them, that they have a queue behind them, regardless of the time of day or night.



Pawscrossed said:


> I am sat here in tears


I do feel so sorry for you and people this has happened to . My son and wife - first time off together without small children, have lost £300 on a hotel (non-refundable and paid in advance) as they can't risk going as they might not get back. My son just said ''It's our first time away for 18 months''. Sorry you are so disappointed and upset.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Apparently petrol prices are rising anyway and have much further to go as the price of oil has gone up shrply


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not losing out on any money @Pawscrossed I'm so sorry that sucks.
My dad had arranged to come up to visit (not seen him since before covid)... I've had to tell him to wait until this has settled down (all our garages in town are getting their fuel delivered fine, one garage is actually getting an extra delivery (because there isn't actually a shortage, nor is there an issue with drivers that drive tankers) but they are getting cleaned out as soon as possible... diesel lasts less than a few hours here... because I don't want him pushing his luck and becoming stranded it's best that he waits until this idiotic government bumble through yet another crisis that they helped to cause... meanwhile the press are still printing rubbish that stirs up hatred...

-sigh-


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Pawscrossed said:


> Similar to you @MollySmith I am meant to be driving to Scotland tomorrow. Holiday agency won't give any refund, it is not a force majeure. I will lose £500 if I can't get there unless I can unpick something on the insurance which I don't imagine is possible. It is my first and only holiday since September 2019. I had debated going by train but it's remote and the taxi bill to get me from the station will be vast and I cannot get a hire car at such short notice. I am sat here in tears as I can ill afford that loss.
> 
> No fuel in my town at all. I went out at 6am to our local Sainsbury. It has a queue and a tanker truck - people must track them as the queue to fill up was already around the major traffic island by it. It is very frustrating. I have been open here that I voted for Brexit, there are few decisions in life I regret, but this I do.
> 
> I predict that those who didn't fuel up at the weekend or those who did and need a 'top up'  will be out in force this weekend.


I'm so sorry, I'm trying not to think about the money loss here.

Our first week is £575 and the second £700 - it's my big birthday holiday rebooked from last year. So yes, lots of money lost here too. Like you, no possible way to claim anything back even though it's beyond our control. I just don't know what to do.

I tried at 7 today, nothing. So we're not going tomorrow. I'm sick of worrying about it. I just wanted to spend time with parents, visit a dear friend's grave - she passed in June - and get a break. Like you, in tears today and angry, esp when the Government say it's under control - bullcrap.

same as your dad @StormyThai - we had hoped to change to electric but the charge points aren't reliable so we put it off during pandemic. Wish you both well, I'm too angry to articulate today, I know folk are worse off but yeah... sucks.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Apparently someone ran into Nigel Farage as he ‘desperately looked for petrol’ this morning.
1. Shame they didn’t wallop harder
2. Hahahahahahahahaha. I wouldn’t serve the toad.
3. Make your bed, lie on it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Although they're probably the same type of people as the ones who arrive at the local school at 1pm to ensure they get a premium parking space to pick up their little darlings at 3pm, quite a few of them sit with their engines running most of that time for the heater or aircon, depending on the time of year


Same here. They block our off street parking and even park in peoples drives !!


Pawscrossed said:


> Similar to you @MollySmith I am meant to be driving to Scotland tomorrow. Holiday agency won't give any refund, it is not a force majeure. I will lose £500 if I can't get there unless I can unpick something on the insurance which I don't imagine is possible. It is my first and only holiday since September 2019. I had debated going by train but it's remote and the taxi bill to get me from the station will be vast and I cannot get a hire car at such short notice. I am sat here in tears as I can ill afford that loss.
> 
> No fuel in my town at all. I went out at 6am to our local Sainsbury. It has a queue and a tanker truck - people must track them as the queue to fill up was already around the major traffic island by it. It is very frustrating. I have been open here that I voted for Brexit, there are few decisions in life I regret, but this I do.
> 
> I predict that those who didn't fuel up at the weekend or those who did and need a 'top up'  will be out in force this weekend.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear you can't make it @MollySmith . It's a shame, but hopefully sometime in the future you will be able to get there again.

I haven't seen my mum or sisters since before covid. Last time was Dec '19. To say I miss them is an understatement. Mum is extra cautious because she has immunity suppressors for her arthritis, and we would have to stay with her, so I can understand her caution.
The way the panic buying is going (a lot worse than it was before, think one place here had fuel and there was such a big queue for it) I can understand not wanting to take a long journey now!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

MollySmith said:


> I'm so sorry, I'm trying not to think about the money loss here.
> 
> Our first week is £575 and the second £700 - it's my big birthday holiday rebooked from last year. So yes, lots of money lost here too. Like you, no possible way to claim anything back even though it's beyond our control. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry your not able to make your trip, must be so frustrating for you. It seems to be at the bottom of the country where the shortages are, it's back to normal here and I saw Scotland haven't had any problems.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 477214


 I remember the fuel crisis in 2000 word got around that a tanker was coming to our garage, we all walked down there to watch it arrive i don't recall any cars waiting for it just loads of us stood watching and waiting in excitement. No idea why we did that and we must have been desperate for fuel so why we all walked to watch rather than take cars! I suppose back then there were less people living here, no social media so only us locals knew about the delivery and we must have been confident there would be enough for us all. Very bizarre but the memory does make me smile.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I'm so sorry, I'm trying not to think about the money loss here.
> 
> Our first week is £575 and the second £700 - it's my big birthday holiday rebooked from last year. So yes, lots of money lost here too. Like you, no possible way to claim anything back even though it's beyond our control. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


Do you have to go from the first booked day, or can you turn up later in the week once you have fuel? If they are taking your money anyway, they should hold it for you until you can get threre, surely?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Do you have to go from the first booked day, or can you turn up later in the week once you have fuel? If they are taking your money anyway, they should hold it for you until you can get threre, surely?


We had three options - cancel possible refund if re-let but the risk is everyone else is in the same boat sort of so it's unlikely; move at owners discretion but we have a short break tagged on the end or gift aka change booking to my parents who can go by train. If necessary we will do latter but my mum thinks we mean gift and is oooooh no dear, you'll find something and then suggested why not go to Norfolk. I should be flattered she thinks I earn enough!

Essentially we could lose both places but I hope it calms down enough to go early next week. It's infuriating for this control freak.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Jesthar said:


>


my gran! Well not the Queen obv…. but my late granny drove trucks in the war! I did used to reverse lorries for her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> I remember the fuel crisis in 2000 word got around that a tanker was coming to our garage, we all walked down there to watch it arrive i don't recall any cars waiting for it just loads of us stood watching and waiting in excitement. No idea why we did that and we must have been desperate for fuel so why we all walked to watch rather than take cars! I suppose back then there were less people living here, no social media so only us locals knew about the delivery and we must have been confident there would be enough for us all. Very bizarre but the memory does make me smile.


I do think social media has lead to tanker stalking. We were in Cornwall them too. Arrived with half a tank and dumped the car, walked everywhere.

god… it's like when I cooked pasta for the Italy England Euro finals. Curses!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Pawscrossed said:


> Similar to you @MollySmith I am meant to be driving to Scotland tomorrow. Holiday agency won't give any refund, it is not a force majeure. I will lose £500 if I can't get there unless I can unpick something on the insurance which I don't imagine is possible. It is my first and only holiday since September 2019. I had debated going by train but it's remote and the taxi bill to get me from the station will be vast and I cannot get a hire car at such short notice. I am sat here in tears as I can ill afford that loss.
> 
> No fuel in my town at all. I went out at 6am to our local Sainsbury. It has a queue and a tanker truck - people must track them as the queue to fill up was already around the major traffic island by it. It is very frustrating. I have been open here that I voted for Brexit, there are few decisions in life I regret, but this I do.
> 
> I predict that those who didn't fuel up at the weekend or those who did and need a 'top up'  will be out in force this weekend.


If you have enough to start the journey I hope you'll be ok.
The further north you go the less of a problem there seems to be.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Just been to my local no queue normal service resumed in south east


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Really sorry to read on here peoples holidays and plans are canceled due to this utter shambolic mess, Hope the people responsible for this are feeling guilty.
It seems to be a regional problem looking at news reports with the south east and London being worst off.
Don't know what to suggest to be honest with you I work for a supermarket and we have had fuel delivered nearly everyday this week and it always arrives at around 4.30-5am and the petrol station opens at 6am.
Hopefully things get better sooner.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh god I feel so sorry for you guys who can’t get on holiday!! What a pain! 
Still queuing up round here. I’ve been careful
This week and now down to 1/3rd of a tank. Will need more by Monday/Tuesday I think so I hope I can get some! Don’t want to have to cancel work because of this. Our Sainsbury’s has been closed for 2 days only just got a delivery today and everyone is queuing. Morrison’s seem to have some everyday but run out of diesel quickly


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

The supermarket ones are still running out but the more expensive ones have no queues here. The petrol station in the village closed last week for refurbishment. Typical!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

:Hilarious


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Friend's son just received a letter from DVLA so immediately thought ''Bugger, it must be a driving offence like speeding''. He drives a fire engine, so has HGV on his licence and it was asking if he could help out with the HGV driver shortage problem.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Calvine said:


> Friend's son just received a letter from DVLA so immediately thought ''Bugger, it must be a driving offence like speeding''. He drives a fire engine, so has HGV on his licence and it was asking if he could help out with the HGV driver shortage problem.


Did he accept?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Did he accept?


 He has a full-time job as far as I know.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just drove past three local garages (I’m in Wiltshire) and they had cars at the pumps and no queues.

Maybe it’s all calming down a bit?


----------



## daveos (May 14, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> Just drove past three local garages (I'm in Wiltshire) and they had cars at the pumps and no queues.
> 
> Maybe it's all calming down a bit?


It is the same here in Warwickshire all pumps have cars at them but no queues it does seem a lot better today.
The only petrol station without fuel in my area is BP all supermarkets Esso shell seem fine.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Linda Weasel said:


> Just drove past three local garages (I'm in Wiltshire) and they had cars at the pumps and no queues.
> 
> Maybe it's all calming down a bit?


That's good to know.

Anyone in Cornwall?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Same here. They block our off street parking and* even park in peoples drives* !!
> 
> Sorry to hear this.


I've never seen them parking on the driveways themselves, but they quite often park in front of them so no one can get in or out  seen a fair few at the receiving end of residents' wrath.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't give up hope yet @MollySmith


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious


Brilliant:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 477227


I love it :Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't give up hope yet @MollySmith


thanks. I'm drinking wine and resigned to not going now. I have had to buy food for a few days as we were out. We will review on Sunday. Still no fuel here, just been out to Sainsbury's which had the tanker at 7 and it's already closed, all run out. Apparently at 3 it had to shut. Humans...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Friend's son just received a letter from DVLA so immediately thought ''Bugger, it must be a driving offence like speeding''. He drives a fire engine, so has HGV on his licence and it was asking if he could help out with the HGV driver shortage problem.


Oh crikey, I kinda think fire engines are important. I didn't know they were using DVLA to target folk. Wow.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I'm so sorry, I'm trying not to think about the money loss here.
> 
> Our first week is £575 and the second £700 - it's my big birthday holiday rebooked from last year. So yes, lots of money lost here too. Like you, no possible way to claim anything back even though it's beyond our control. I just don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


So sorry. Feel guilty I hope to go for mine on Saturday if Scrip and kids are ok. Just one night but still…
It sucks.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m also in the holiday boat but hoping that it will have calmed down by the time I go away on 11 October. I am going from Manchester to near the new forest so quite a drive. I won’t get there and back with one tank of petrol, plus I’ll need my car to drive around when I’m there as I’m self catering in a rural location. I’m not looking forward to trying to find a petrol station with fuel in an area I don’t know. I fear I will turn into the sort of person who tops up at every opportunity. Especially as my sat nav is rubbish and tends to take me long winded routes down small country lanes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

If your heading past Oxfordshire @MollySmith we do have fuel.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm down to 1/4 tank now so will need to top up at some point. Also getting nervous about my holiday next week because if the situation doesn't improve I am not sure we will make it to Norfolk (which will be a double blow as this was the holiday rescheduled from last year when we went into lockdown just before we were supposed to leave.

There are people now just constantly topping up wit £10 or so of fuel, not because they need it but because they want to always have a full tank. It's not so bad if one persn does it but if thousands are doing the same this whole fiasco is going to drag out even more...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I kinda think fire engines are important.


I don't think they are trying to lure away the drivers of fire engines; I assumed that pretty much anyone with HGV on their driving licence (like the Queen!) might be contacted. This was from DVLA, so they will have a record of anyone qualified to drive HGV regardless of whether they drive a fire engine or a Waitrose lorry - or anyone who might have driven in the past. 
I keep getting this image of Her Majesty in a transport caff wearing her matching hat and coat and ordering a ''Special''.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> thanks. I'm drinking wine and resigned to not going now. I have had to buy food for a few days as we were out. We will review on Sunday. Still no fuel here, just been out to Sainsbury's which had the tanker at 7 and it's already closed, all run out. Apparently at 3 it had to shut. Humans...


It really seems to vary from one area to another which doesn't help; and you can't believe what you see in the papers.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Well there's not much problem getting fuel around here. No garages are closed and not huge ques either.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dimwit said:


> I'm down to 1/4 tank now so will need to top up at some point. Also getting nervous about my holiday next week because if the situation doesn't improve I am not sure we will make it to Norfolk (which will be a double blow as this was the holiday rescheduled from last year when we went into lockdown just before we were supposed to leave.
> 
> There are people now just constantly topping up wit £10 or so of fuel, not because they need it but *because they want to always have a full tank*. It's not so bad if one persn does it but if thousands are doing the same this whole fiasco is going to drag out even more...


I admit I have anxiety if I go below half a tank, but it hasn't made me rush to fill up, if anything it's put me off, as I loathe queues.

I managed to get into North Walsham garage on Weds & put £20 in as there wasn't a queue.

Norfolk has been quite bad if the reporting in the local rags is anything to go by, they've taken the crisis, run with it for the last week & sat back to enjoy the ensuing chaos.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

A lot of empty garages here, but think that's because this is a population dense area. Hopefully it eases off soon. 
You would think the people queuing would feel a bit sheepish only needing to fill up a tenner worth of fuel. But then again, you don't know if they are preparing for a long journey etc


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

As far as I know getting fuel where I live is fine. Don’t know for sure as we haven’t gone and looked, but the village social media is quiet now, bit of life on Saturday when the fuel issues started. Although there was some queuing apparently no garages ran out locally.

edited to add. Cirencester in Gloucestershire area


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

David C said:


> Well there's not much problem getting fuel around here. No garages are closed and not huge ques either.


Good to know there are no supply problems like in this comment and many others but would it be useful if you include your rough location just in case there are members nearby that need fuel.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just noticed that the tiny garage I walk the dogs past has run out too. Its quite out of the way so had avoided any queues until now.

Just hoping that emergencies services and essential drivers are managing to get fuel. All those selfish g**s who are filling their tanks now will be the first to complain if they dont get their deliveries on time or rubbish cant be collected.:Shifty


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Just been out here (@Dimwit tagging in case useful) and there's no diesel here in Cambridge at the three stations I tried (BP, Sainsbury and Tesco). I had to pull over the car and have a snotty, swearword laden cry.

Husband now putting foot down on going, I was kinda going to risk it on Sunday. The Petrol Retailers Association are saying it's no better, if not worse than Thursday. That the PRA for independent retailers not the supermarkets.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Calvine said:


> It really seems to vary from one area to another which doesn't help; and you can't believe what you see in the papers.


Yes agree, I'm looking at the Twitter account for motorway services which updates early morning and evening with reports endorse by Highways Agency. My parents think that it's all over as it's not on the news anymore and their garage didn't have a queue which maybe because they've run out of diesel or petrol. They've encouraged us to 'just go' and when someone says that it's tempting but I'm still very uncertain. I feel like we'll have decision paralysis by Sunday in which case I shall set up a poll and ask PF!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Dave S said:


> Good to know there are no supply problems like in this comment and many others but would it be useful if you include your rough location just in case there are members nearby that need fuel.


Swinton and Walkden Manchester


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Just been to the local shops and the queue for fuel was no too long so I got the maximum they permit but it is probably one of the most expensive petrol stations in Hemel Hempstead which means you get less for your money - 20.85 litres = £30.00, £1.439 pence per litre. Daylight robbery!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Not been using car so still have quarter full. This afternoon, Ian gave his nephews a lift, and he thought he would check all the garages but they were chock a block with queues so he didnt bother .


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Dave S said:


> Just been to the local shops and the queue for fuel was no too long so I got the maximum they permit but it is probably one of the most expensive petrol stations in Hemel Hempstead which means you get less for your money - 20.85 litres = £30.00, £1.439 pence per litre. Daylight robbery!


I think I remember @Mrs Funkin saying yesterday that a local Esso was selling at £1.50


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Tesco store had 3 deliveries yesterday, only diesel left this morning and 4 other stations were open yesterday within 5 miles and still they all ran out 
Had to go for click and collect Tesco this morning and the queue for fuel was ridiculous. Luckily shoppers were given a different route in and out!

Too many houses, no infrastructure. Have no idea what's going to happen when we have a drought 


Went to a little station this morning, still a 30 car queue, but got filled up. That should hopefully do for a week or more


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for the nice words and kind thoughts. I am in Wooller, half way, in a B&B as I had a cap on what I could fill up with. An additional expense. I may come home tomorrow as I can't afford to do this on the way home. I read on the news that Johnson is yet to send out the army. Stupid man.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah, I got petrol. No queue - but no diesel - so I'm filled back up (normal maximum £100 allowed). I'm relieved, I must confess. 

I'm keeping fingers crossed for you holiday gang to be able to get fuel to go on your trips.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> A lot of empty garages here, but think that's because this is a population dense area. Hopefully it eases off soon.
> You would think the people queuing would feel a bit sheepish only needing to fill up a tenner worth of fuel. But then again, you don't know if they are preparing for a long journey etc


Indeed, we don't know if everyone queuing has a genuine need or not, but people will assume the worst of others, I guess?

I'm under half a tank now and have decided I won't top up until under the quarter because I can limit my use of the car to essential journeys only, fortunately.

All the garages I've passed round here since this started have had either mega long queues or no fuel so refuelling hasn't been an option anyway! 

OH has managed to get fuel near his work at Lakeside and DS got £50 worth at the garage next to A12 near us.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Yes agree, I'm looking at the Twitter account for motorway services which updates early morning and evening with reports endorse by Highways Agency. My parents think that it's all over as it's not on the news anymore and their garage didn't have a queue which maybe because they've run out of diesel or petrol. They've encouraged us to 'just go' and when someone says that it's tempting but I'm still very uncertain. I feel like we'll have decision paralysis by Sunday in which case I shall set up a poll and ask PF!


Shame we can't set up a refuelling tag line for you (and the other PFr's hoping to travel) along the route.

If we all fill a can and meet at rendezvous points to top you up? 

I really hope you strike lucky and can get your tank filled so you can all go on your trips.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2021)

Has anyone noticed the price hike since the news scaremongered everyone into believing there is a fuel shortage? My local garage went from 1.33 to 1.43 on petrol.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Probably going to need to join a queue this weekend


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I just wonder how deft the government must be to combine alarming shortages of labour with alarming growth of unemployment, both simultaneously???

But… who needs experts???


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2021)

cheekyscrip said:


> I just wonder how deft the government must be to combine alarming shortages of labour with alarming growth of unemployment, both simultaneously???
> 
> But… who needs experts???


One million jobs available back in August. Plenty of jobs around:- https://news.sky.com/story/job-vacancies-top-1-million-as-economy-rebounds-from-crisis-12383497
Problem is Covid though, it hasn't gone away.

HGV driver shortages are not just a problem in the UK, European countries are affected to (supermarket and shop shelves are empty in other European as well).


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

oldeecatowner said:


> One million jobs available back in August. Plenty of jobs around:- https://news.sky.com/story/job-vacancies-top-1-million-as-economy-rebounds-from-crisis-12383497
> Problem is Covid though, it hasn't gone away.
> 
> HGV driver shortages are not just a problem in the UK, European countries are affected to (supermarket and shop shelves are empty in other European as well).


Not so much… at least from what I can see…
EU also has COVID….
Italy and Spain, also Portugal and Greece really depend on tourism so small wonder their economy took such hit…
I am lucky that though Morrison's are empty still we have food from abroad.
Sadly before we had variety of stuff in Morrison's, now all that is gone…


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2021)

cheekyscrip said:


> Not so much… at least from what I can see…
> EU also has COVID….
> Italy and Spain, also Portugal and Greece really depend on tourism so small wonder their economy took such hit…
> I am lucky that though Morrison's are empty still we have food from abroad.






 Empty German Shelves








Albert Hejin Netherlanads


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2021)

Spain


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2021)

The point I am making before the finger pointers start waving their fingers around, the UK fuel crisis is not just a UK one, other European countries are struggling as well and this is what happens when you lock a country/world down. It is going to take time to get everyone working again properly. Nothing to do with dreaded B word, we are in world serious worldwide pandemic and it hasn't gone away yet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

There were lots of empty shelves in Sainsbury’s yesterday …. But they are just rearranging the store it seems.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

oldeecatowner said:


> The point I am making before the finger pointers start waving their fingers around, the UK fuel crisis is not just a UK on, other European struggling as well and this what happens when you lock a country/world down. It is going to take time to getting everyone working again properly. Nothing to do with dreded B work, we are in a work world serious pamdemic and it hasn't gone away yet.


Absolutely. Also lots of photos doing the rounds on the media are merely stores restocking and moving things, luckily supermarket staff are calling them out as it's causing panic. The news today about Boris's about face to allow drivers in immediately clearly indicated we have a problem with both Brexit and resources. This sounds awfully calous but 137k deaths in this country and whilst it's a huge demographic, some of those people were employed.

The Road Haulage Association said Brexit _is_ a major factor _along with_ the pandemic. I don't think people (me maybe!) would mind so much if there was a plan B based on the warnings about Brexit, then one might be more forgiving of the effects of the pandemic. Yes I did vote remain but I'm not going to do the told everyone so, as it's impacting so many in much more vulnerable positions than I am in and I knew it would be bad, this is tragic for some. I miss a holiday and lose £575 - maybe £5-700 more - but at least we had it to book in the first place and whilst I'll miss friends and family, others haven't seen theirs for two years. It's frustrating, I want to beat on Number 11 Downing Street and get my money back but any booking is a risk at the moment because of Covid, I just didn't think the ineptitude extended this far when fair warning was given years ago.

My worry is the relaxation of the laws to allow drivers in from abroad until March, also means that in March we're back to where we were unless his vision of training UK workers to be HGV drivers comes true (which is what I understand the aim to be?) but it hasn't worked thus far, possibly because of the pandemic, but I'd lay a tank of fuel that he has no plan C after March if those workers don't materialise and it's clear we need one. I hope I'm wrong (I feel I have to say that everytime, I want to be wrong!!).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Found the secret diesel stash. 6am this morning. I feel like it's akin to saying new dog or something.

And it was in a long reach hose.... WTF is it with long reach hoses? The queue was 30 minutes wait and I pull into the forecourt, read the notice about what pump has what free and there's three empty spaces. I get out of the car too look and they have both diesel and petrol and long reach hoses. I'm next in line so I pull up and fill up, and told the guy behind me that it has both so he knew. And he said (from his Nissan Micra, hardly a tank), 'no, the hose won't reach I don't do those'. as a Range Rover pulled in and the hose reached around.... I offered to help him, but no he said. Off he went to block the forecourt and wait for a pump to be free on the same side as the cap.

Use the long reach hoses, they have fuel in them! I've got a wonky shoulder but I still managed, just pull....... pretend it's Boris's hair.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

There is a backlog of 54,000 HGV license renewal and new applications. Even if people wanted to become a driver this backlog is slowing everything down. This is down to the DVLA


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Shame we can't set up a refuelling tag line for you (and the other PFr's hoping to travel) along the route.
> 
> If we all fill a can and meet at rendezvous points to top you up?
> 
> ...


Oh see that sounds so exciting! Like a relay race!

Please to say topped up at 6am. I now have to persuade my husband to drive tomorrow. I hope the u-turn and the army going out on Monday might persuade him. My parents arrive on Monday and I'd rather go tomorrow so I don't have to deal with avalanche of mum after a drive!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> There is a backlog of 54,000 HGV license renewal and new applications. Even if people wanted to become a driver this backlog is slowing everything down. This is down to the DVLA


Wow, that's madness. Does the Government know the DVLA is their department?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> There is a backlog of 54,000 HGV license renewal and new applications. Even if people wanted to become a driver this backlog is slowing everything down. This is down to the DVLA


It took something like 6 months to send out my husbands new driving license which he had to renew this year as he is over 70 now. He wasn't alone, a friend of his was in the same position and had the same delay. Normally this is a quick and easy procedure which takes about a week or so
Apparently DVLA has some sort of long term strike going on plus many of the workers are refusing to stop working from home and go into the office and sort out the backlog


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Dave S said:


> include your rough location


 Son is in *Kent*, has checked extensively around and travelling by train to London tomorrow.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

SbanR said:


> I think I remember @Mrs Funkin saying yesterday that a local Esso was selling at £1.50


 . . . . and of course, once they increase the price of something, they can't bear to reduce it afterwards!

@HarlequinCat @Siskin I read that much is down to the (Covid) backlog of HGV tests not taking place but ALSO due to the fact that DVLA employees did not want to stop working from home and many refused to go into the office when they were expected and supposed, that at one time only six people were working there.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Apparently DVLA has some sort of long term strike going on plus many of the workers are refusing to stop working from home and go into the office and sort out the backlog





Calvine said:


> I read that much is down to the (Covid) backlog of HGV tests not taking place but ALSO due to the fact that DVLA employees did not want to stop working from home and many refused to go into the office when they were expected and supposed, that at one time only six people were working there.


I think it's because the DVLA had a huge outbreak of covid, over 800 cases in total, 600 in one outbreak and the workers don't feel it's a safe working environment.
https://www.pcs.org.uk/news-events/news/first-anniversary-first-positive-covid-19-case-dvla

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-57327481

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-58171769


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned but, my understanding is, not all HGV drivers can drive tankers. They need to take an ADR test which allows them to drive dangerous goods. This takes ( i believe 4 days. )*


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@JANICE199 I read they are starting training army drivers from Monday so maybe that will afford some relief.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2021)

*Fuel Supply Crisis: Why is Europe short of lorry drivers and how bad is the crisis?*

https://news.sky.com/story/why-is-europe-short-of-lorry-drivers-and-how-bad-is-the-crisis-12423174


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Writing to paramedics now.... as if they've got staff to spare

https://bigissue.com/news/paramedic...ftPlrQUmtCWNm0MRc7nN72gxRsA71Y85dbGF_2tdI1W-k

My late grandfather was a lorry driver and I do remember him complaining then about the facilities. I get the impression that that's also a lot to do with it. Anti-social, increasingly problematic because of the increase in traffic in the UK and parking restrictions too. I understand that there's better working conditions abroad. This from an actual blogging truck driver

https://orynski.eu/20-reasons-why-there-is-shortage-of-drivers-in-the-uk/


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

[QUOTE="oldeecatowner, post: 1065819145, Nothing to do with dreaded B word, we are in world serious worldwide pandemic and it hasn't gone away yet.[/QUOTE]

Erm I know it really upsets you to think it but actually it has got something to do with the dreaded B word. Its not the whole cause by any means but it certainly plays a part.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

oldeecatowner said:


> *Fuel Supply Crisis: Why is Europe short of lorry drivers and how bad is the crisis?*
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/why-is-europe-short-of-lorry-drivers-and-how-bad-is-the-crisis-12423174


How much pollution from an extra 400,000 HGV's 

There's got to be a better system. There used to be goods yards at the railway stations.
Ours has now got flats built on it


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Writing to paramedics now.... as if they've got staff to spare
> 
> https://bigissue.com/news/paramedic...ftPlrQUmtCWNm0MRc7nN72gxRsA71Y85dbGF_2tdI1W-k


They are sending the letter out to all HGV licence holders my son in law has one but when I read it I did think hope no carers have HGV licences and decide to return to driving. We will be on a bloody merry go round of begging letters!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> They are sending the letter out to all HGV licence holders my son in law has one but when I read it I did think hope no carers have HGV licences and decide to return to driving. We will be on a bloody merry go round of begging letters!


Quite - rob Peter to pay Paul


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Oh see that sounds so exciting! Like a relay race!
> 
> Please to say topped up at 6am. I now have to persuade my husband to drive tomorrow. I hope the u-turn and the army going out on Monday might persuade him. My parents arrive on Monday and I'd rather go tomorrow so I don't have to deal with avalanche of mum after a drive!


Oh lovely so pleased you are going to get away. 
I was due a break that didn't happen but due to another mess - adult social care, my mental health took a huge battering so can empathise with anyone who was hoping for a break.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Erm I know it really upsets you to think it but actually it has got something to do with the dreaded B word. Its not the whole cause by any means but it certainly plays a part.


Honestly I think its a combination of the B word and the C word! and I doubt this will be the last industry affected, in fact Im willing to bet that more issues will crop up in the next year or two all over the place.
I think there are alot of quite necessary jobs out there that were going to have problems in a few years due to things like retirement and lack of retention....B and C have just speeded up the timeline IMO.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Honestly I think its a combination of the *B word and the C word*! and I doubt this will be the last industry affected, in fact Im willing to bet that more issues will crop up in the next year or two all over the place.
> I think there are alot of quite necessary jobs out there that were going to have problems in a few years due to things like retirement and lack of retention....B and C have just speeded up the timeline IMO.


*Dons tin hat*

Boris & the Conservatives?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2021)

3dogs2cats said:


> [QUOTE="oldeecatowner, post: 1065819145, Nothing to do with dreaded B word, we are in world serious worldwide pandemic and it hasn't gone away yet.





> Erm I know it really upsets you to think it but actually it has got something to do with the dreaded B word. Its not the whole cause by any means but it certainly plays a part.


How is it when the whole of Europe is affected by a shortage of lorry drivers.

People are so quick to blame Brexit when there is a worldwide pandemic on which is affecting everything from the food supply chain to production and fuel and lorry drivers. The pandemic is far from over. The pandemic has created a shortage of workers, fruit and veg pickers around the world. The UK was vaccinating people whilst the EU argued with the vaccine suppliers and scaremongered people off having certain vaccines in the rest of Europe which was very mature of them, not. I might be putting my foot in it saying this but the fuel shortage and empty shops shelves stretches far beyond the UK's and the rest of Europe's borders.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

This was stuck in the massive queue this morning, outside moronsons....








:Facepalm


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

oldeecatowner said:


> How is it when the whole of Europe is affected by a shortage of lorry drivers.
> 
> *People are so quick to blame Brexit *when there is a worldwide pandemic on which is affecting everything from the food supply chain to production and fuel and lorry drivers. The pandemic is far from over. The pandemic has created a shortage of workers, fruit and veg pickers around the world. The UK was vaccinating people whilst the EU argued with the vaccine suppliers and scaremongered people off having certain vaccines in the rest of Europe which was very mature of them, not. I might be putting my foot in it saying this but the fuel shortage and empty shops shelves stretches far beyond the UK's and the rest of Europe's borders.


Yes, because it's one of the contributing factors. The loss of drivers due to immigration laws was already stated by the Road Haulier's Association _before_ the vote, _before_ Covid and since. And this morning in the visa lifting. Brexit has made our situation more problematic.

Edited to add that there is a global supply chain issue *worldwide* with countries such as Vietnam, China and other places being unable to keep up with consumer demand. The news has reported a fall in output in China and this could affect world economy which pretty much sank the UK in the 1970s. It's the supply so things like chips for cars (Volkswagen and Ford have closed their German factories because Vietnam factories can't supply as needed for example), and transport and labour and the consumer demand post pandemic before Christmas. Then there's the power supplies which mean that China is running factories on power rations. Just this week a client of mine moved a vast print job from China to Italy due to both power and transport.

Again Brexit adds to our problems in addition to the rest. And like the 1970s so much of the country seems to have lost faith in the government - politics in general I think - more or less.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh lovely so pleased you are going to get away.
> I was due a break that didn't happen but due to another mess - adult social care, my mental health took a huge battering so can empathise with anyone who was hoping for a break.


I'm so sorry ((hugs)) you take care of yourself.

I have to say I'm a little unsure and anxious about it all, but we'll call it this afternoon based on the excellent Motorway services twitter account.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

oldeecatowner said:


> How is it when the whole of Europe is affected by a shortage of lorry drivers.
> 
> People are so quick to blame Brexit when there is a worldwide pandemic on which is affecting everything from the food supply chain to production and fuel and lorry drivers. The pandemic is far from over. The pandemic has created a shortage of workers, fruit and veg pickers around the world. The UK was vaccinating people whilst the EU argued with the vaccine suppliers and scaremongered people off having certain vaccines in the rest of Europe which was very mature of them, not. I might be putting my foot in it saying this but the fuel shortage and empty shops shelves stretches far beyond the UK's and the rest of Europe's borders.


Nonsense. My partners brother is driving in France. He choses to drive there in part as his wife is French, and the working conditions are much better. After the nonsense immigration changes, and with many friends stuck in Kent last Christmas, he chose not to come back. Brexit is a very large reason why he won't drive here, many do not. The You Tube video you shared was at least a year ago judging by the comments. The photos have no source.

I voted to leave, I did not vote for this and feel lied to. I'm certainly not going to try to defend this mess!

I am reporting in to say that I am eating toast and getting ready for the rest of my trip to Scotland. I got fuel locally so I can make it. I hope the u-turn (@oldeecatowner u-turn!!) by the Government means that I can get home. And those also affected get to go away too.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

oldeecatowner said:


> How is it when the whole of Europe is affected by a shortage of lorry drivers.
> 
> People are so quick to blame Brexit when there is a worldwide pandemic on which is affecting everything from the food supply chain to production and fuel and lorry drivers. The pandemic is far from over. The pandemic has created a shortage of workers, fruit and veg pickers around the world. The UK was vaccinating people whilst the EU argued with the vaccine suppliers and scaremongered people off having certain vaccines in the rest of Europe which was very mature of them, not. I might be putting my foot in it saying this but the fuel shortage and empty shops shelves stretches far beyond the UK's and the rest of Europe's borders.


In our case though it might possibly have been made far worse by @simplysardonic B and C ineptitude:Grumpy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned but, my understanding is, not all HGV drivers can drive tankers. They need to take an ADR test which allows them to drive dangerous goods. This takes ( i believe 4 days. )*


True … my dad was an HGV driver who could haul all kinds of loads … including petrol or hazardous chemicals.

That's not the case for all HGV as you say.

Hauling petrol is extremely hazardous.

One time dad had to supply the rain for a Tom Selleck film


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> True … my dad was an HGV driver who could haul all kinds of loads … including petrol or hazardous chemicals.
> 
> That's not the case for all HGV as you say.
> 
> ...


What?! Wow!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> True … my dad was an HGV driver who could haul all kinds of loads … including petrol or hazardous chemicals.
> 
> That's not the case for all HGV as you say.
> 
> ...


*Blinks, rubs eyes, reads again* ...... yep read that right!

Supply the _rain! 
_
Intrigued now. Not something I ever thought I'd read.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> *Blinks, rubs eyes, reads again* ...... yep read that right!
> 
> Supply the _rain!
> _
> Intrigued now. Not something I ever thought I'd read.


A tanker full of 40,000 litres of water delivered to the filmset and fed through a pipe system to look like rain coming down.

They don't wait for a rainy day to film certain scenes 

Can't remember which film it was though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> A tanker full of 40,000 litres of water delivered to the filmset and fed through a pipe system to look like rain coming down.
> 
> They don't wait for a rainy day to film certain scenes
> 
> Can't remember which film it was though


That's really cool. Huge waste of water, but really cool.

Never knew how they made it look like it was raining in films, I guess I just imagined someone on a ladder with a watering can. :Hilarious


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> A tanker full of 40,000 litres of water delivered to the filmset and fed through a pipe system to look like rain coming down.
> 
> They don't wait for a rainy day to film certain scenes
> 
> Can't remember which film it was though


If I wasn't packing... oh yes! I'd be on Imb looking up Tom Selleck films. That's such a cool thing!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> If I wasn't packing... oh yes! I'd be on Imb looking up Tom Selleck films. That's such a cool thing!


I think it might have been Lassiter, given the timeline and location:

"Lassiter is a handsome jewel thief operating in London in the late 1930s. Lassiter is arrested and told that if he wishes to avoid prison, he must break into the heavily guarded German Embassy in London and steal millions in Gems.
Initial release: 17 February 1984"


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> There were lots of empty shelves in Sainsbury's yesterday …. But they are just rearranging the store it seems.


I hate it when they do that ! 
I had a shock Thursday, Asda delivery had *everything *I ordered* ! :Hilarious*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I hate it when they do that !
> I had a shock Thursday, Asda delivery had *everything *I ordered* ! :Hilarious*


I've not had one of those for months. Not even when I had a delivery from a local suppliers


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> I've not had one of those for months. Not even when I had a delivery from a local suppliers


my Sainsbury delivery had quite a few gaps the other day....and it was all the good stuff that I shouldnt really be eating that was missing too!:Shy


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> my Sainsbury delivery had quite a few gaps the other day....and it was all the good stuff that I shouldnt really be eating that was missing too!:Shy


Mostly been quite lucky and not had many substitutions or things missing...

But last week I decided I needed some doughnuts. I don't think Sainsbury's agreed tho, as that was the only thing they didn't have in stock :-(


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> my Sainsbury delivery had quite a few gaps the other day....and it was all the good stuff that I shouldnt really be eating that was missing too!:Shy


It's not too bad when it's treats and stuff,but what they've missed off most is OH's lunches that he takes to work 

This week it was my baked beans


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Psygon said:


> But last week I decided I needed some doughnuts. I don't think Sainsbury's agreed tho, as that was the only thing they didn't have in stock :-(


Try Morrisons donuts instead 
Not only are they half the price 
They also some amazing flavours like chocolate orange, apple, and my favourite, raspberry lemonade


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Mostly been quite lucky and not had many substitutions or things missing...
> 
> But last week I decided I needed some doughnuts. I don't think Sainsbury's agreed tho, as that was the only thing they didn't have in stock :-(


I love their ginger cake. They didn't have any:Arghh


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Holiday Molly 

Tide’s up otherwise we’d be on sand but we’ve made it. Absolutely no fuel between Cambridge and Yeovil, then it was like another world. House gorgeous and have had ice cream already. Cafe owner made me tearful in a nice way. Goodness I’ve missed it here though everytime I say I’m getting too old to drive it but then realise i said that when I was younger with crapper cars! 

thanks for kindness and making me smile, I hadn’t realised how fed up I was.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad you braved it @MollySmith 

Have a great time and enjoy the break.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Holiday Molly
> 
> Tide's up otherwise we'd be on sand but we've made it. Absolutely no fuel between Cambridge and Yeovil, then it was like another world. House gorgeous and have had ice cream already. Cafe owner made me tearful in a nice way. Goodness I've missed it here though everytime I say I'm getting too old to drive it but then realise i said that when I was younger with crapper cars!
> 
> thanks for kindness and making me smile, I hadn't realised how fed up I was.


Great glad you got there. Sometimes you just need time away from everything


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Great glad you got there. Sometimes you just need time away from everything


Yes and maybe to prove we can do it. It's our most adventurous outing since 2019. We've done short weekends on the coast but it's barely an hour away. Surprised at lack of mask wearing in some places. In Cambridge lots of people wear them, but seems to be the minority in service areas.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

It's now being reported that the shortages are worse in London and South East.

Why? Just 2 miles up the road from me is the massive Buncefield fuel depot - remember it?, it blew up a few years ago, and petrol stations around here are empty and closed.

Having the army delivering fuel is a bit of a joke and the numbers doing it are far too few to make a difference.
Perhaps this could be a huge wake-up call for both the government, and the public alike that things need to change including our buying habits.
Unfortunately it will fall on deaf ears, just like smart motorways and electric scooters.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah for Holiday Molly @MollySmith - have a wonderful time


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad that you made your holiday @MollySmith I'm a bit jealous I must admit 

After seeing an article last night about some minister suggesting that everything is all good now, all petrol stations are getting more than they are selling...that minister might want to inform all the garages in Haverhill that all have signs up stating that they have no fuel, they are all getting several deliveries a day, but they are all getting cleaned out straight away.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

OK, we have the military at Buncefield to deliver fuel.

I just hope there are enough available fuel tankers for them to play with so I can go to my local station 2 miles from them to buy a tank of fuel at an uninflated price.

Sorry to sound cynical but this is another example of Boris fixing a broken leg with a sticking plaster.

Too late and too little. If DVLA was back in the office we would reduce the shortage of qualified drivers and be able to train more for fuel and hazardous material delivery.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> IfDVLA was back in the office we would reduce the shortage of qualified drivers and be able to train more for fuel and hazardous material delivery.


And I might have my driving licence back rather than it floating around in the ether 
As it was I had to send it off rather than do it online, as I don't have a valid passport, so knew it would take longer than the online ones, but 10 weeks now!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Now there’s no Facebook, instagram or what’s app. Where’s my tin foil hat :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The world is coming to an end !  :Hilarious


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

At least we still have PF.


----------



## £54etgfb6 (Dec 25, 2020)

For some reason in my end of Scotland I have not seen a single queue at petrol stations and all of my family members/partner have not reported any difficulty in getting any fuel. Does anyone know why there is a geographical disparity. For reference I live in a city so you’d expect a lot of people to need fuel. Really feel for those with mobility issues or those unable to take public transport (for whatever reason) right now who rely on cars.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

margy said:


> At least we still have PF.


But for how much longer?:Bear


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Seems pretty much back to normal here at the moment. I managed to fuel up on Saturday and there wasn’t a queue. Haven’t seen one since (apart from the normal queuing) and all the petrol stations have fuel and aren’t running out anymore!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm going to miss the exotic spellings of 'queue' and 'diesel' on local FB pages when it's back to normal.

My favourite so far is deizol


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> Holiday Molly
> 
> Tide's up otherwise we'd be on sand but we've made it. Absolutely no fuel between Cambridge and Yeovil, then it was like another world. House gorgeous and have had ice cream already. Cafe owner made me tearful in a nice way. Goodness I've missed it here though everytime I say I'm getting too old to drive it but then realise i said that when I was younger with crapper cars!
> 
> thanks for kindness and making me smile, I hadn't realised how fed up I was.


Brilliant! So glad you are getting your break, hope you are all having a fantastic time.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Local garage got fuel last Weds by Friday it had gone, forecourt remains closed. Managed to get petrol at the one garage that is open in town, thank goodness for that because I was getting worried!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

We have paparazzi hiding in the bushes on the road into Buncefield fuel terminal.

Either it is to get pics of the military driving fuel tankers or Hemel has a new dogging site!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have a wonderful holiday, relax & forget the current madness for a bit @MollySmith 

Norfolk's still panic buying from what I've seen on social media, every time there's a tanker delivery some curtain twitcher posts a photo on the local FB groups, I'm sure some are trying to be 'good neighbours' but I wonder how helpful it actually is when people have been so stupid thus far.

I have a client today & am hoping to pop a tenner's worth of petrol in my tank on the way home, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Still queuing up and clearing out the stations in Haverhill...



bmr10 said:


> Does anyone know why there is a geographical disparity.


The types of people IMHO because we have not had a supply issue at all, just a buying issue!
In the East/South East I find a large portion of people that have the "So long as I am all good I couldn't give a fudge about anyone else" attitude but you also have large distances to commute if you don't live in the city...before I set up my own business my daily commute was over an hour (closer to two) each way...my partner went through so much fuel getting to work that it ended up with him going to work to be able to afford the fuel to get to work.

But that is just my personal take on it...I'm not sure if anyone has actually looked into it properly.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its saying in the press that its easing up elsewhere but shortages in London and South east.

Im thinking of trying to get some tomorrow as I have to go to the chemist so will be using car. I m just using it to drive the couple of hundred yards to the park as I cant walk due to my ankles. Im having scan on 22nd oct so hope I have enough petrol to get there.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Norfolk's still panic buying from what I've seen on social media, every time there's a tanker delivery some curtain twitcher posts a photo on the local FB groups, I'm sure some are trying to be 'good neighbours' but I wonder how helpful it actually is when people have been so stupid thus far.


 I am supposed to be going on holiday to Norfolk on Saturday for two weeks. Starting to get a bit concerned that I won't be able to fill up while I am there so that I can get home again...

I know it's ridiculous but I am quite gutted about this. The holiday was postponed form last year because of the November lockdown and now it looks like I will be really restricted in where I can go because I will need to conserve fuel. The dimwit is getting old and stiff so I really wanted to be able to take him to the beaches/woods he loves while he can still manage and enjoy long walks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dimwit said:


> I am supposed to be going on holiday to Norfolk on Saturday for two weeks. Starting to get a bit concerned that I won't be able to fill up while I am there so that I can get home again...
> 
> I know it's ridiculous but I am quite gutted about this. The holiday was postponed form last year because of the November lockdown and now it looks like I will be really restricted in where I can go because I will need to conserve fuel. The dimwit is getting old and stiff so I really wanted to be able to take him to the beaches/woods he loves while he can still manage and enjoy long walks


I'm sorry I can't offer you a better update from this end 

I didn't manage to get any petrol as Wroxham had none today

Was listening to You & Yours on the way home, discussing rising energy bills, wish I hadn't as it's just made me feel even more depressed about how this country is.

I thought all the money invested in 'green energy' was supposed to decrease our reliance on fossil fuels, seems like our Esteemed Leaders have just thrown money after money into an abyss!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Still queuing up and clearing out the stations in Haverhill...


And Linton - as soon as anywhere gets a delivery some helpful person informs the facebook group and it's gone. I managed to fill up at Whittlesford on Saturday but it's pretty dire and not showing any signs of improving.

Apparently the reason the South-East is so bad is the population density. Though I would also guess that the very high numbers of commuters plays a role.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sorry I can't offer you a better update from this end


It's good to know. I am seriously wavering about my holiday, I am staying in East Ruston for 2 weeks, and lovely as the Weavers Way is, you really need to be able to drive round to get to beaches/Bacton woods etc. and I don't want the whole time being anxious about petrol.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dimwit said:


> It's good to know. I am seriously wavering about my holiday, I am staying in East Ruston for 2 weeks, and lovely as the Weavers Way is, you really need to be able to drive round to get to beaches/Bacton woods etc. and I don't want the whole time being anxious about petrol.


Weavers Way & Bacton woods are lovely, but like you say, you need a car to get to them, unless you're lucky enough to be living somewhere like my auntie does- Bacton wood's just beyond her back gate!

Another lovely place is Pigneys Wood, we've been up there a lot this summer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My neighbours reported that the Tesco garage on Sunday didn’t have any queuing going on so they popped in and were able to fill up ok. However they went onto to say that at least three quarters of the pumps were closed off as there was no fuel at them. That’s in Cirencester in case anyone needs to know


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Have a wonderful holiday, relax & forget the current madness for a bit @MollySmith
> 
> Norfolk's still panic buying from what I've seen on social media, every time there's a tanker delivery some curtain twitcher posts a photo on the local FB groups, I'm sure some are trying to be 'good neighbours' but I wonder how helpful it actually is when people have been so stupid thus far.
> 
> I have a client today & am hoping to pop a tenner's worth of petrol in my tank on the way home, but I'm not holding my breath!


We're on the Norfolk Broads next week in a boat so I'm assuming the boat yard has plenty of fuel!

In our part of Essex it seems to have calmed down and we should be able to get there and back


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I've just had notification from our council that garden waste and bulky waste collections are being suspended for several weeks due to the HGV driver shortage. Also noticed at least one HGV driver entry on he leavers list for my company. Guess they're all getting better offers elsewhere...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

@Dimwit just an FYI, petrol stations today appear to be back to normal here in Norfolk, filled up no probs & there was no queue at Wroxham or the one I passed at Blue Boar Tesco, so hopefully it's the same county wide


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> @Dimwit just an FYI, petrol stations today appear to be back to normal here in Norfolk, filled up no probs & there was no queue at Wroxham or the one I passed at Blue Boar Tesco, so hopefully it's the same county wide


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Herts _seems_ to be returning to normal as well


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Dimwit not sure what direction you are coming from but I had no problem getting petrol in Long Stratton on the A140 yesterday evening


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

got petrol from a local garage , no queue. limited to £35 pounds . Phew !


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Still queues here and Petrol stations running out. Have to keep and eye on the local pages to see who has fuel and what type, but it's getting slightly easier


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> got petrol from a local garage , no queue. limited to £35 pounds


My son got a new car two weeks ago (smart move!) and only just got to use it yesterday for the first time. (I told him to check with the dealer that there would be a decent amount in the tank as it was 100 miles away, but no, next to nothing apparently). Apparently there was a £30 ''limit'' but it was self-policed, so to speak and he reckons ''the woman next to him was cheerfully squeezing twice that amount into her gas guzzler''.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

OH went into town to do a few chores and went to a BP station on the main road. No queues and no diesel, but petrol was freely available, so filled up the little car. Went round to Tesco’s to get something and discovered an enormous queue coming out of the road to Tesco’s, round the roundabout and off up the main road as far as he could see. Came home.
I wonder if the Tesco garage had diesel
The petrol in the little car will last weeks and weeks, but he would like to put diesel in the big car as it’s off to be serviced in a few weeks and it’s a fair drive away.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> back to normal here in Norfolk,


I've not noticed empty shelves in shops here, either, but some of the papers keep showing photos of bare shelves - I honestly think the photographers just clear the shelves, take a photo or two then put stuff back where it was. Or have just hung on to the photos from the first lockdown when there were genuinely empty shelves.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

So there's no deisel where I live at the mo, which means my mother has taken my car as hers is empty!
I got some petrol yesterday as my light came on, and when I spoke to the garage owner he told me that we are having trouble locally because a lot of elderly people are worrying and going to top-up every single time they go out. The lady in front of me bought £7.55 worth of petrol...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Calvine said:


> I've not noticed empty shelves in shops here, either, but some of the papers keep showing photos of bare shelves - I honestly think the photographers just clear the shelves, take a photo or two then put stuff back where it was. Or have just hung on to the photos from the first lockdown when there were genuinely empty shelves.


I did a food shop yesterday at Tesco & needed to get deodorant, but when I got to that specific section it was completely empty- turns out they'd relocated them & just hadn't put up signage yet, but I was amused to imagine how a journalist seeing the bare shelves would have responded:

'Britain's armpits in crisis as deodorant becomes latest panic buying target'.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Talking to my sister yesterday; she is an area manager for a petrol supply company (they supply to the forecourts) and she said that during the ‘shortage’ her company never had less than 85 MILLION gallons of petrol, in this country, ready to be delivered.

The initial issue was originally only one company who, rather than furlough their tanker drivers, laid them all off so that they could then sub-contract. And that turned out to be not a good decision.

Round here (Cirencester/Swindon) it seems to be getting better; you’d think that by now everyone who thought they needed a full tank would have one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Something I heard this morning: a lot of petrol stations were deliberately running down their stock of E5 so as to have lots of the new E10 fuel for sale thereby reducing the stock of petrol at the station. With the media going on about petrol shortages, the government saying don’t panic, less fuel at the stations then normal and a lower number of delivery drivers then along came a Perfect Storm


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thought this was brilliant


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> 'Britain's armpits in crisis


DM and the like will send out a photographer looking for people with sweat stains on their clothing (like they zoomed in on Meghan's sweaty armpits on one occasion, a photo of her lifting her arm and waving happily, unaware that DM (? probably) was going to publish it with a red ring round the offending sweat mark). But you ask an assistant: ''Where is the deodorant now, por favor?'' and they reply with an ''aren't I helpful?'' smile: '''Let me think - ah yes, it's where the nappy sacks used to be''. So you wander away, dejected.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Thought this was brilliant


That is great, shared it everywhere


----------



## KingPrawnNoodles (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KingPrawnNoodles said:


> View attachment 477894


:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

KingPrawnNoodles said:


> View attachment 477894


Brilliant :Hilarious


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@simplysardonic I realise your ''armpit'' headline is a joke, but today's_ Dailygetsmuchworse, _telling its readers with great satisfaction that there will be a shortage of grit and gritter drivers, thus ensuring our roads will be too lethal to navigate, even if we do have fuel, has equalled it with ''We are up Grit Creek''. No kidding. Got to love that paper!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Thought this was brilliant


Brilliant and so true.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Back from holiday to Cornwall. We left two days late and I’m glad we did wait until I’d found something at 6am before we left. We found nothing last Sunday (4th) from Cambridge down the A1(M) or M25. Reaching South Mimms to find it closed was a bit scary. We finally filled up at Yeovil. The first garage with fuel (M25 and M3 all out including HGV).

Better today but people still driving at sensible speeds to avoid waste and fewer cars.

I haven’t watched the news but assume Boris has no plan (did I hear him give a speech about monkey glands or was that some impressionist or skit?)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope you enjoyed the break @MollySmith


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope you enjoyed the break @MollySmith


Awh, thank you yes I did. Once we'd got filled up and realised that it wasn't any big deal there, we had a great time. Parents made it too, so they had their first holiday and I was able to cook for them most nights and Molly thoroughly enjoyed the attention too. Cornwall was amazing, lovely place in Marazion and then we had three days at a converted engine house which was incredible. Thirty nine steps to the top which almost finished off my knees and I was very worried that Molly wouldn't climb any of it and prepared to sleep on the ground floor sofa but she wasn't phased and did the lot with some gentle biscuit based encouragement.

Here's the place - it was my big birthday break which we had to carry over from last year
https://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/search-and-book/properties/danescombe-mine-6259/#Overview


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a lovely, quirky place! 

Glad you enjoyed it, after all the delays and concerns @MollySmith.

We are currently in a cruiser on the Norfolk Broads … first night last night … glad I brought extra bedding … it's chilly once the heating goes off!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

My dad is finally coming up to see me
I'd prefer to visit him back home but this is the next best thing.

Glad that you made your holiday @MollySmith


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> What a lovely, quirky place!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it, after all the delays and concerns @MollySmith.
> 
> We are currently in a cruiser on the Norfolk Broads … first night last night … glad I brought extra bedding … it's chilly once the heating goes off!


How lovely. It's a beautiful part of the country. Stay warm.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> My dad is finally coming up to see me
> I'd prefer to visit him back home but this is the next best thing.
> 
> Glad that you made your holiday @MollySmith


Thank you for your kindness before. I hope your dad has a safe journey and a lovely time.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

. had to go to PAH and we drove past several garages and they are back to normal. Hope that's the end of it.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Back from holiday to Cornwall. We left two days late and I'm glad we did wait until I'd found something at 6am before we left. We found nothing last Sunday (4th) from Cambridge down the A1(M) or M25. Reaching South Mimms to find it closed was a bit scary. We finally filled up at Yeovil. The first garage with fuel (M25 and M3 all out including HGV).
> 
> Better today but people still driving at sensible speeds to avoid waste and fewer cars.
> 
> I haven't watched the news but assume Boris has no plan (did I hear him give a speech about monkey glands or was that some impressionist or skit?)


Wonderful to read. I got back from Scotland and had a lovely time.

I have no idea about monkey glands!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I had no problems in Hampshire. Although I had planned to top up at a specific station just before joining the motorway on the journey home. When I got there it was closed so I panicked a bit that it wasn’t as over as I had thought. Ended up having to pay motorway service station prices c


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Noticed today how much the price of petrol has shot up. I'm sure last year it was under a pound, Morrisons today are charging £1.41.


----------

